# Any clubs closed ?



## User20204 (Mar 16, 2020)

Has anyone's club closed due to the ongoing situation ? I don't mean closed as it out of business but closed their club/course ??? 

I've got  feeling we may well do in the next few days particularly after the PM's presser earlier.


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 16, 2020)

Dont know but me and a few others hold off til the deadline (end of month) to pay fees as if it closes or cancels stuff then we'd be wasting money


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 16, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Has anyone's club closed due to the ongoing situation ? I don't mean closed as it out of business but closed their club/course ??? 

I've got  feeling we may well do in the next few days particularly after the PM's presser earlier.
		
Click to expand...

Not aware of any yet but you can't rule it out further down the line.
Maybe more likely the clubhouse rather than the course closing.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 16, 2020)

Flagsticks aren't in at my club yet.
And now the clubhouse is closed too, so I can't even go there for lunch.

One wonders if the bag will ever make it from my home office to the club's bag room this year. 
One wonder's who'll still be standing when it all ends.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 16, 2020)

Our club council are having a meeting tomorrow night


----------



## IainP (Mar 16, 2020)

Really hope it doesn't go this way, but glancing around posts on other GM media it looks like closures in
Spain, Italy, Belgium, Holland, Germany & Austria 
that I have spotted
🙁🤨


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			Dont know but me and a few others hold off til the deadline (end of month) to pay fees as if it closes or cancels stuff then we'd be wasting money
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope there will be a club for you to go back to when it's all,over.....


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Let's hope there will be a club for you to go back to when it's all,over.....
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there will be but cant really justify paying £1200 for something that I'm not able to use


----------



## AdamC28 (Mar 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Let's hope there will be a club for you to go back to when it's all,over.....
		
Click to expand...

I think this could potentially be a huge issue for clubs.
There has been quite a bit of chatter at my club about waiting to see what the next couple of weeks bring before committing to a £1000 outlay this year. I know the club would be in big trouble if a decent number of people decided not to join this year.


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2020)

Email from my home club that has formed a Task Force today;

All societies cancelled immediately and throughout April.

All our Tuesday night draw nights postponed until end of April.

Mother’s Day lunch cancelled.

All external comps being held at our club postponed.

All these postponements may be extended dependent on circumstances as they arise.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 16, 2020)

Just back from Board meeting and the message we are putting out is the course will be open but the clubhouse might have restrictions.
All functions , club matches and committee meetings cancelled .


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 16, 2020)

AGM due shortly, email from club advising that if you don't need to attend then maybe best not to.


----------



## Jensen (Mar 16, 2020)

Our AGM due 2 weeks has been cancelled this morning


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 16, 2020)

Doing all AGM resolutions by email or written forms.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 16, 2020)

Ours is still open.  I can see less people using the club but I would hope there's less risk on the course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2020)

Had a message saying the course is open (well a shortened version with 15 and 16 reduced to temporary par 3's) and no mention of the clubhouse being shut. I expect there to be an email after the GM and the board chat later but I hope the golf may continue even if it is car park golf and play and simply go home again. I am due to drop my spare clubs up there after work (then if they do shut the clubhouse I still have my normal set I can play with) so it'll be interesting to see what the likes of the GM steward and any members in there think


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			AGM due shortly, email from club advising that if you don't need to attend then maybe best not to.
		
Click to expand...

Irresponsible of the club to go ahead with a agm at the moment hopefully your club will have a change of mind today. 

Should be easy to have agm through face-time etc.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2020)

Email from club this morning. Course will remain open, rakes are being taken in; always putt flag in; gimmes whenever it does not matter; clubhouse open but clubhouse kitchen and bar closed; halfway hut closed; showers open but under review; on course maintain two metres separation.

well at least we can still play if we wish to 🙁


----------



## User20204 (Mar 17, 2020)

I've heard there  is about to be emergency legislation coming in to effect on Thursday that will essentially lock-down the country (hence why it hasn't already) and then we will have no golf to play, anyone heard similar ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2020)

AdamC28 said:



			I think this could potentially be a huge issue for clubs.
There has been quite a bit of chatter at my club about waiting to see what the next couple of weeks bring before committing to a £1000 outlay this year. I know the club would be in big trouble if a decent number of people decided not to join this year.
		
Click to expand...

I’m sitting with an £1800 invoice to be paid in next two weeks.  I don’t wish to not pay and potentially be part of a significant financial problem for my club - but £1800 will pay my sons rent for 3 months now that he has lost all his income 🙁 I am a strong club person and ’love’ my club - but I have a very difficult decision to make.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I've heard there  is about to be emergency legislation coming in to effect on Thursday that will essentially lock-down the country (hence why it hasn't already) and then we will have no golf to play, anyone heard similar ?
		
Click to expand...

I heard last week that head teachers may have been told that schools will close on Friday.  No idea if it is country-wide but given the source I don't believe it to be fake news.


----------



## Andy (Mar 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I heard last week that head teachers may have been told that schools will close on Friday.  No idea if it is country-wide but given the source I don't believe it to be fake news.
		
Click to expand...

Who's yer source? Cummings 😁 😂


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I’m sitting with an £1800 invoice to be paid in next two weeks.  I don’t wish to not pay and potentially be part of a significant financial problem for my club - but £1800 will pay my sons rent for 3 months now that he has lost all his income 🙁 I am a strong club person and ’love’ my club - but I have a very difficult decision to make.
		
Click to expand...

In the grand scheme of things that looks like the easiest of decisions to make - surely your son is more important that playing golf? No offence intended.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I heard last week that head teachers may have been told that schools will close on Friday.  No idea if it is country-wide but given the source I don't believe it to be fake news.
		
Click to expand...

The latest from the head teacher at the school HID works at is the government are trying to keep them open as long as possible to enable the exam mocks to go ahead as unhindered as possible and then close at Easter and stay shut after that.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 17, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The latest from the head teacher at the school HID works at is the government are trying to keep them open as long as possible to enable the exam mocks to go ahead as unhindered as possible and then close at Easter and stay shut after that.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds sensible or even close the schools and only have Year 11 in the schools completing their mock exams.


----------



## Doodle (Mar 17, 2020)

This is a disastrous situation for all businesses, I haven't heard anything from my club yet, but they are usually on the ball, so I think I will hear something soon.
Our fees run Jan - Jan, so we have already paid.

Wife has gone to play this morning, Ladies comp is off, as the comp sec doesn't want to handle money & cards.

I suspect a total shutdown of the clubhouse isn't far away.
Probably all societies will be cancelled, as well as club comps & matches.
I am unsure how we will fare for bounce games & the course in general?

This unfortunately will be the end of some clubs, I fear if they are forced to close, they will never reopen
Sad times.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I heard last week that head teachers may have been told that schools will close on Friday.  No idea if it is country-wide but given the source I don't believe it to be fake news.
		
Click to expand...

I have also heard from a couple in the profession that there will be a closure from Friday which will, with the Easter break included, allow for a closure for a month. 

As for our course, heard nothing over the last few days. No real advice or reassurance on the clubhouse, nothing on the website. Hoping that changes soon.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 17, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I've heard there  is about to be emergency legislation coming in to effect on Thursday that will essentially lock-down the country (hence why it hasn't already) and then we will have no golf to play, anyone heard similar ?
		
Click to expand...

I looked at the headline on Sky news online which mentions mitigation and suppression. If we go to the latter then we shouldn't travel etc.
Not good reading


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2020)

Andy said:



			Who's yer source? Cummings 😁 😂
		
Click to expand...

a teacher in a school speaking with her head teacher


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2020)

Marshy77 said:



			In the grand scheme of things that looks like the easiest of decisions to make - surely your son is more important that playing golf? No offence intended.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - I know...

I don't know about you but my membership and the club are very important to me.  Not being a member would be a massive hole in my life and if we could still go out, at least I could play in the evenings and Mrs Hogie could accompany me - getting us out of the house and sharing quality outdoor time together.

In the short term I can afford both.  But how long this might go on and what the government might require of us all in respect of a lockdown...would have me throwing away money that I might well need in the medium or longer term - especially to keep my lad's head above water over the longer term.

Unfortunately I know the right answer to my own question...


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Email from club this morning. Course will remain open, rakes are being taken in; always putt flag in; gimmes whenever it does not matter; clubhouse open but clubhouse kitchen and bar closed; halfway hut closed; showers open but under review; on course maintain two metres separation.

well at least we can still play if we wish to 🙁
		
Click to expand...

I must admit the flag stick is one thing that went through my mind yesterday. Maybe it would be better if all flagsticks were taken in.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 17, 2020)

We have just had notification that all Seniors Comps and matches have been cancelled.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			I must admit the flag stick is one thing that went through my mind yesterday. Maybe it would be better if all flagsticks were taken in.
		
Click to expand...

well - as long as we are able to play I only need to have one of the ball 'grasper' things on the end of my putter or on a stick in my bag so I don;t need to take the flag out of the hole to get my ball out.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 17, 2020)

Its probably safer playing a round of golf on your own and thoroughly washing your hands before and after the round than going out to do some food shopping in a supermarket.


----------



## matt71 (Mar 17, 2020)

All comps and functions now cancelled at my place until further notice. 

course open for casual play but advised flag stick not to be removed and to stay at least 2 meters away from each other.


----------



## Depreston (Mar 17, 2020)

matt71 said:



			All comps and functions now cancelled at my place until further notice.

course open for casual play but advised flag stick not to be removed and to stay at least 2 meters away from each other.
		
Click to expand...

this has to be the way forward imo


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2020)

Directors meeting this morning. For now the course is open but the bar/kitchen closed and people being asked to minimise clubhouse use. Think the answer is inevitable and they'll certainly close the clubhouse entirely. Whether there is a H&S implication about allowing people to play (over and above the Corona issues) when everything is shut I don't know


----------



## Arronl13 (Mar 17, 2020)

Our course cancelled all competitions until the end of April, yesterday by email. Today they closed all facilities. Working from home too, cabin fever setting in.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I heard last week that head teachers may have been told that schools will close on Friday.  No idea if it is country-wide but given the source I don't believe it to be fake news.
		
Click to expand...

my wife works in a school. believe me, none of them know what's going to happen. Govt policy is changing on a daily basis, there is no way a decision would have been taken last week. If it had, and head teachers had been briefed, it would certainly have leaked to the media.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 17, 2020)

I bloody hope not because I'll have bugger all else to do at this rate.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 17, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			I must admit the flag stick is one thing that went through my mind yesterday. Maybe it would be better if all flagsticks were taken in.
		
Click to expand...

How would we know where the hole is? Your point is very valid but so is knowing where to hit the ball.

We have had a fairly generic guidance email today that advises leaving the flag in at all times, amongst other things. There are lots of surface we touch all of the time, you can not eliminate risk from everything. Last night I filled up the car. I put more than £30 in so no contactless. I'm touching the buttons on the keypad after who know how many others? I walked the dog in the park on Sunday, at night, few people there. I had to cross a road at one point and press the button to stop the lights. We are touching things all of the time, flag sticks are just another one on the list. Leave them in, just pull your ball out.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 17, 2020)

Just back from the course, Tuesday is seniors day, no shortage of playing playing and absolutely zero social isolation within the club.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 17, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Just back from the course, Tuesday is seniors day, no shortage of playing playing and absolutely zero social isolation within the club.
		
Click to expand...

I played Saturday and despite saying let's not shake hands and be sensible,  no one listened and it was same as ever.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How would we know where the hole is? Your point is very valid but so is knowing where to hit the ball.

We have had a fairly generic guidance email today that advises leaving the flag in at all times, amongst other things. There are lots of surface we touch all of the time, you can not eliminate risk from everything. Last night I filled up the car. I put more than £30 in so no contactless. I'm touching the buttons on the keypad after who know how many others? I walked the dog in the park on Sunday, at night, few people there. I had to cross a road at one point and press the button to stop the lights. We are touching things all of the time, flag sticks are just another one on the list. Leave them in, just pull your ball out.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting thing is that Stapleford Park had once comp a year with no flags. The less talented golfers used to do really well in it as it encourages you to aim for the middle of the green safely rather than go at difficult pin positions.


----------



## Hogieefc (Mar 17, 2020)

Our course is open but all flagsticks and rakes have been taken in, holes are all in the centre of the green, played today and we bumped elbows at the end


----------



## GB72 (Mar 17, 2020)

Finally heard from my club. Everything as normal at the moment, high levels of cleaning, extra hand sanitisers, tables set 2m apart. Advised may have to close clubhouse at some stage and issued standard advice about rakes, flags etc. Think the score computer is shut off now as well so back to checking cards.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 17, 2020)

WP was open for the usual Seniors winter roll up and there were plenty of people playing. I didn't go up to the bar afterwards as I had a number of other things to do. They are doing a lot more cleaning and doors are all left open so no key pads pressed with codes.
Enville was open yesterday and is doing similar things. Both have had matches cancelled this week but no notice about future events apart from the B team v West Mids League team being cancelled this weekend


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 17, 2020)

Bigfoot said:



			WP was open for the usual Seniors winter roll up and there were plenty of people playing. I didn't go up to the bar afterwards as I had a number of other things to do. They are doing a lot more cleaning and doors are all left open so no key pads pressed with codes.
Enville was open yesterday and is doing similar things. Both have had matches cancelled this week but no notice about future events apart from the B team v West Mids League team being cancelled this weekend
		
Click to expand...

Just had an email about a comp cancelled on April 19th


----------



## chrisd (Mar 17, 2020)

Ours is open but no flagsticks or rakes, holes in centre of greens and clubhouse open but no bar or catering.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 17, 2020)

For those with no rakes, are you playing as it lies or are the bunkers classed as gur?


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			For those with no rakes, are you playing as it lies or are the bunkers classed as gur?
		
Click to expand...

Local rule is being drafted but essentially yes they will be GUR.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2020)

Genuine question, is there any details of how long this virus can “live” on rakes/pins etc?

Surely it can’t be that long or shops would be in a right state, ie, I take the flag out the hole and I may be risking those behind me, but if I go to Tesco pick up a tin of soup, change my mind and put it down again I’m risking nobody or at least nobody is concerned.

Am I missing something?


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 17, 2020)

Ours remains open, but today all competitions, social events and all visitors bookings have been cancelled until May. Rakes removed and flag to stay in.
Clubhouse open but social distancing recommended. Suspect its only time before all clubhouses close.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 17, 2020)

May be extreme but I would like to see our club apply the tee booking system they use in comps, have significant gaps between tee times to ensure no queues or course congestion and close the putting green as larger groups gather there. Have it so people can turn up, play and just have their playing partners to be concerned about


----------



## casuk (Mar 17, 2020)

Not yet I'm expecting it tho, we have installed new soap dispensers, hand dryers ect in all the shower/toilet areas some signs up too as of last week


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 17, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Genuine question, is there any details of how long this virus can “live” on rakes/pins etc?

Surely it can’t be that long or shops would be in a right state, ie, I take the flag out the hole and I may be risking those behind me, but if I go to Tesco pick up a tin of soup, change my mind and put it down again I’m risking nobody or at least nobody is concerned.

Am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

 According to the BBC news tonight the virus can live for up to 72 hours on some surfaces the recommendation is to wash every thing you can in soap when you get home.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 17, 2020)

The big issue is, if every player made sure their hands were thoroughly washed in hot soapy water before going onto the course it would all but eliminate the chance of contaminating flag poles and such, also wise to wash grips the same, good golfers do that anyway 🙂
And of course anyone coughing and sneezing should be  nowhere near the course or anywhere else for that matter.
It's also mind boggling to me why all shops and other public places don't have hand sanitizing stations at entry's I know some have but it should be mandatory.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 17, 2020)

North Lanarkshire Council have closed ALL of their leisure facilities starting tomorrow i.e. all gyms, swimming pools etc. and that includes 2 municipal golf courses and a driving range.


----------



## casuk (Mar 17, 2020)

My niece went home today with a big pile of homework, they might be getting closed soon and her mum who's a teacher says there just waiting on word but is expecting a closure by Monday, I dismissed this as one of the many scare tactics were hear about all the time


----------



## Diamond (Mar 17, 2020)

My friend lives in Italy and no one can leave the house. One member of the household is nominated to go shopping but only with a police certificate. They then have to wear gloves and mask and it is one in one out of  the supermarket. Last night the military drove down the street asking people to shut windows as they were disinfecting they streets.  His boss has had to quit working even from home as his dad is severely ill due to the virus.
his very words is that it has spread like wild fire and we are only a few weeks behind them.
There hospitals are broken the amount of resource to treat one person is more than people expected.
Do not underestimate this.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 17, 2020)

This is what is happening at our place: Sorted and MAY give a little help for any other Committee members




Following the Government's latest advice (@ 17:00 Monday 16th March) regarding limitations in terms of social contact the Management Board met this morning to consider the Club response with emphasis on our duty of care responsibilities relating to: -
a. The older age profile of our membership than of the general population. b. Club staff (greens staff, bar staff, catering staff, office staff).
As a result, we consider that the following actions need be taken by the Club: -

The course remains open for casual play only with all club competition golf suspended with immediate effect and indefinitely. This supports both the general and mental well being of our members.
Roll-up groups are requested NOT to congregate in groups greater than 4 persons in the locker room, clubhouse environs, putting green or tee.
The Club intend to introduce compulsory members BRS booking, for ALL casual golf, from Monday next week. Further details to follow. This is to limit the possibility of group proximity and interaction.
The greenkeeping staff will continue to maintain the course and, in addition, introduce the following: -
I) Flag poles and flags will be deep cleaned weekly. II) Bunker rakes will be removed with members asked to utilise their clubs to remove foot/pitch marks and/or lift and drop should the ball reside in foot imprints. III) Bunkers will be raked by staff 3 times per week in support of casual play.

In support of the above members are asked to: -
I) Not to utilise the bells on holes 4 and 17 but to call players on from the tee behind. II) Not to utilise the bells on the 18th but to view that the players ahead are on the 18th green. III) Wash hands thoroughly before and after play. IV) Handshakes and other embraces associated with the etiquette of the game should be avoided. V) Utilise the on-course toilets on the 13th hole for emergency use only.

The Pro Shop will remain open but members are asked to limit numbers therein to 4 persons maximum (including staff).
The Club Professional will continue to provide tuition on an individual basis as required/booked.
The Clubhouse main lounge will be closed to ALL members from 18:00 today (Tuesday) for an indefinite period.
Bar & Catering staff will undertake clubhouse “deep clean” activities to complete by Friday 20th March from where they will be deployed in support of other club related activities (as meets both demand and available skills).
The Club Office will remain open but staff will work from home periodically.
Work on the Spike Bar upgrade will continue with tradespeople accessing the area under the control of the main office staff.
Both locker rooms will remain open for use but members are asked not to congregate therein in groups greater than 4 persons.
Locker rooms will be cleaned daily.
Locker rooms will close at the publicised time (see notices therein) – members are asked to ensure that they DO NOT require access to the locker room beyond the advertised times. Closing times are presently being finalised.
Members are asked to consider relocating golf equipment from their club locker to their vehicle to limit locker room numbers.
The Driving Range and practice areas remain open for use but with the following controls/restrictions: -
i) Members are asked to limit the numbers within the range to 6 in total (including teaching bay). ii) Golf ball baskets, for vending purposes, will be limited to 6 in total in support of the above and will be stored in a bucket of disinfected water. Members are asked to both retrieve and return baskets from the provided receptacle. iii) Members are advised to top-up range cards asap and to a reasonable capacity to limit transactions. iv) Range Card top up will be available from the Club Office forthwith.

The planned AGM (26th March) is postponed until Sept 2020 latest (in line with Financial Regulations).
All planned social activities at the Club will be cancelled for the foreseeable future (eg Friday Feast, Mother’s Day Carvery, Quiz Nights, etc) with all persons booking to be informed.
We hope that the above controls are understandable given both Government advice and Club responsibilities and that members can support and comply in full.
Further updates will be provided as the existing health position develops and further Government advice is communicated.
Management Board


----------



## User20204 (Mar 17, 2020)

Diamond said:



			My friend lives in Italy and no one can leave the house. One member of the household is nominated to go shopping but only with a police certificate. They then have to wear gloves and mask and it is one in one out of  the supermarket. Last night the military drove down the street asking people to shut windows as they were disinfecting they streets.  His boss has had to quit working even from home as his dad is severely ill due to the virus.
his very words is that it has spread like wild fire and we are only a few weeks behind them.
There hospitals are broken the amount of resource to treat one person is more than people expected.
Do not underestimate this.
		
Click to expand...

There was a doctor interviewed on Channel 4 news from the area. He suggested that the virus was in the area for at least a month before anyone new about it and was spread by a so called super spreader, he also stated that where is started was a very highly populated area and it was not necessarily so that every where else will get it as bad, however from reports, it does seem quite bad in the London area. 

My partner told me this evening that the ward just across from her unit is where they are going and said ambulances have been coming in the whole day.


----------



## Doodle (Mar 17, 2020)

Update from my club today.
1. All club Comps off.
2. All Senior matches off 
3. All bunker rakes removed 
4. Flag sticks to be left in.
5. Putter length gimme's 
6. Clubhouse & locker room open 
7. Pro shop open
8. Social events still on (strange)


----------



## User20204 (Mar 17, 2020)

Doodle said:



			1. All club Comps off.

5. Putter length gimme's
		
Click to expand...


This hasn't been thought through has it


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 17, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			This hasn't been thought through has it 

Click to expand...

The person making the recommendations is obviously a terrible putter, I'd give him nothing personally 😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 18, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes - I know...

I don't know about you but my membership and the club are very important to me.  Not being a member would be a massive hole in my life and if we could still go out, at least I could play in the evenings and Mrs Hogie could accompany me - getting us out of the house and sharing quality outdoor time together.

In the short term I can afford both.  But how long this might go on and what the government might require of us all in respect of a lockdown...would have me throwing away money that I might well need in the medium or longer term - especially to keep my lad's head above water over the longer term.

Unfortunately I know the right answer to my own question...

Click to expand...

Well - last night I spoke with my wife and offered to drop my membership - she simply said ‘No you are not - your membership is very important to you - you’ll feel miserable and you’d feel very guilty and upset if your club went under and you felt that you contributed to it‘. And so I’ll pay my subs.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 18, 2020)

Update from our club last night.

If the course gets closed fully we will get a credit against next years fees if we have renewed on time this year

Bunker rakes removed.
All matches cancelled or postponed, we had a major final scheduled for next weekend.
The caterers will be offering a take away service only
Flag to stay in etc.

We have received information for several regional comps that they have been cancelled by the organisers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2020)

Had an email last night. 

Course staying open at the moment
Bar kitchen and clubhouse seating areas all closed off. 
Access via the external locker room door and changing room, internal corridor to the toilets open
Pro shop open but access from the external door
Office will be manned but queries should be by email/phone
Length of time in locker room kept to a minimum
Green staff to continue working but are looking at their rosters separately to stagger start times to minimise contact

Seems the steward and other bar staff could have their contracts cancelled subject to how this plays out. Worrying for the steward as he lives on site with a wife and two kids so not sure how their accommodation will be affected. We have another email due out today about playing, touching flags, using PSI etc


----------



## casuk (Mar 18, 2020)

Email last night, course still open with similar warnings as most other clubs


----------



## Jensen (Mar 18, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			This is what is happening at our place: Sorted and MAY give a little help for any other Committee members






Following the Government's latest advice (@ 17:00 Monday 16th March) regarding limitations in terms of social contact the Management Board met this morning to consider the Club response with emphasis on our duty of care responsibilities relating to: -
a. The older age profile of our membership than of the general population. b. Club staff (greens staff, bar staff, catering staff, office staff).
As a result, we consider that the following actions need be taken by the Club: -

The course remains open for casual play only with all club competition golf suspended with immediate effect and indefinitely. This supports both the general and mental well being of our members.
Roll-up groups are requested NOT to congregate in groups greater than 4 persons in the locker room, clubhouse environs, putting green or tee.
The Club intend to introduce compulsory members BRS booking, for ALL casual golf, from Monday next week. Further details to follow. This is to limit the possibility of group proximity and interaction.
The greenkeeping staff will continue to maintain the course and, in addition, introduce the following: -
I) Flag poles and flags will be deep cleaned weekly. II) Bunker rakes will be removed with members asked to utilise their clubs to remove foot/pitch marks and/or lift and drop should the ball reside in foot imprints. III) Bunkers will be raked by staff 3 times per week in support of casual play.

In support of the above members are asked to: -
I) Not to utilise the bells on holes 4 and 17 but to call players on from the tee behind. II) Not to utilise the bells on the 18th but to view that the players ahead are on the 18th green. III) Wash hands thoroughly before and after play. IV) Handshakes and other embraces associated with the etiquette of the game should be avoided. V) Utilise the on-course toilets on the 13th hole for emergency use only.

The Pro Shop will remain open but members are asked to limit numbers therein to 4 persons maximum (including staff).
The Club Professional will continue to provide tuition on an individual basis as required/booked.
The Clubhouse main lounge will be closed to ALL members from 18:00 today (Tuesday) for an indefinite period.
Bar & Catering staff will undertake clubhouse “deep clean” activities to complete by Friday 20th March from where they will be deployed in support of other club related activities (as meets both demand and available skills).
The Club Office will remain open but staff will work from home periodically.
Work on the Spike Bar upgrade will continue with tradespeople accessing the area under the control of the main office staff.
Both locker rooms will remain open for use but members are asked not to congregate therein in groups greater than 4 persons.
Locker rooms will be cleaned daily.
Locker rooms will close at the publicised time (see notices therein) – members are asked to ensure that they DO NOT require access to the locker room beyond the advertised times. Closing times are presently being finalised.
Members are asked to consider relocating golf equipment from their club locker to their vehicle to limit locker room numbers.
The Driving Range and practice areas remain open for use but with the following controls/restrictions: -
i) Members are asked to limit the numbers within the range to 6 in total (including teaching bay). ii) Golf ball baskets, for vending purposes, will be limited to 6 in total in support of the above and will be stored in a bucket of disinfected water. Members are asked to both retrieve and return baskets from the provided receptacle. iii) Members are advised to top-up range cards asap and to a reasonable capacity to limit transactions. iv) Range Card top up will be available from the Club Office forthwith.

The planned AGM (26th March) is postponed until Sept 2020 latest (in line with Financial Regulations).
All planned social activities at the Club will be cancelled for the foreseeable future (eg Friday Feast, Mother’s Day Carvery, Quiz Nights, etc) with all persons booking to be informed.
We hope that the above controls are understandable given both Government advice and Club responsibilities and that members can support and comply in full.
Further updates will be provided as the existing health position develops and further Government advice is communicated.
Management Board
		
Click to expand...

Very sensible, and a great post. 
Thanks 👍


----------



## CliveW (Mar 18, 2020)

Ratio Park near Edinburgh have closed their clubhouse until further notice. Course and pro shop remain open.


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 18, 2020)

Club remains fully open with additional cleaning in the clubhouse, hand sanitizers next to computer screens, seating spaced out more in the lounge and rakes removed from bunkers although these will be classed as GUR until rakes are back in


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 18, 2020)

Also clubhouse is contactless payment only for the time being


----------



## User20204 (Mar 18, 2020)

Email sent from our club, as you were.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 18, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Ratio Park near Edinburgh have closed their clubhouse until further notice. Course and pro shop remain open.
		
Click to expand...

our clubhouse will close from Tomorrow, but pro shop and lockers open.


----------



## Fish (Mar 18, 2020)

Was supposed to play at Hollinwell Monday, but that’s been cancelled and we’re playing at Little Aston instead, although the bar ‘ catering is closed, so it’s car park golf. 

My Foursomes Comp for Saturday is cancelled, along with all internal & external comps for the foreseeable.


----------



## woofers (Mar 18, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well - last night I spoke with my wife and offered to drop my membership - she simply said ‘No you are not - your membership is very important to you - you’ll feel miserable and you’d feel very guilty and upset if your club went under and you felt that you contributed to it‘. And so I’ll pay my subs.
		
Click to expand...

Just wondering if there would be an opportunity to spread the payments over a period, would help your cash flow?


----------



## User20204 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Email sent from our club, as you were.
		
Click to expand...

Just re-read our club email, I hope they don't regret things, very disappointed given how grave things are.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 18, 2020)

Yup.


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 18, 2020)

All good up at Gleneagles today, played The Kings and the course had a plenty guys out there playing. 
The Dormey House was open and as usual the food was too notch.

Like most other clubs they have released a statement that its business as usual and they are following all the guidelines that have been put in place, couldn't think of a better place to self isolate if it comes to that especially with the 3 courses on offer.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 18, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			All good up at Gleneagles today, played The Kings and the course had a plenty guys out there playing.
The Dormey House was open and as usual the food was too notch.

Like most other clubs they have released a statement that its business as usual and they are following all the guidelines that have been put in place, couldn't think of a better place to self isolate if it comes to that especially with the 3 courses on offer.
		
Click to expand...

GIS event the 1st weekend in April at Gleneagles and Kingsbarns has been cancelled so not quite business as usual.

Gutted to be missing out, will need to wait till next year.


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 18, 2020)

ger147 said:



			GIS event the 1st weekend in April at Gelneagles and Kingsbarns has been cancelled so not quite business as usual.

Gutted to be missing out, will need to wait till next year.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn"t Gleneagles that cancelled the event so it's still business as usual for Gleneagles. I am sure they will manage without this event and I can only imagine what state the course would be in after a day full of hackers had their way on it 🤣


----------



## ger147 (Mar 18, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			It wasn"t Gleneagles that cancelled the event so it's still business as usual for Gleneagles. I am sure they will manage without this event and I can only imagine what state the course would be in after a day full of hackers had their way on it 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Don't panic, we'll be back next year to dig it up for you


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 18, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Don't panic, we'll be back next year to dig it up for you 

Click to expand...

👍 it's a good job we have 3 courses to play then 🥳


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 18, 2020)

woofers said:



			Just wondering if there would be an opportunity to spread the payments over a period, would help your cash flow?
		
Click to expand...

I’ll do that - pay monthly in instalments - costs more though but hey...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 19, 2020)

I heard that Fulwell has closed until May 1st.

Pyrford will stay open and adopt all the EGU guidelines on healthy golf.  As Captain, I am keeping all competitions going but have stopped the use of the PSI terminal for signing in and entering scores.  People will have to use that old fashioned card and pencil thing only       I want to give people the chance to maintain as much normality as possible in these difficult days.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 19, 2020)

Our latest update came out today

All organised events, competitions and matches cancelled or postponed until the end of May earliest.

Some match play knockouts cancelled completely. Some county and regional comps cancelled or postponed until further notice.


----------



## casuk (Mar 19, 2020)

As of yesterday my club is closed, course open for play but no access, got an email at 11.30pm to say the club house will be open for a short time allow entry for clubs ect, didn't say when or what time, half my equipment is up there inc clubs


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 19, 2020)

casuk said:



			As of yesterday my club is closed, course open for play but no access, got an email at 11.30pm to say the club house will be open for a short time allow entry for clubs ect, didn't say when or what time, half my equipment is up there inc clubs
		
Click to expand...

Much the same at mine, we were advised if possible to keep our clubs in the car and change in the carpark . Try and use the locker room and clubhouse as little as possible, keep a safe distance from other golfers.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 19, 2020)

Course open, egu recommendations fully implemented.
New strategy for score cards, picture of cards to be sent in so all electronic.. no touchscreen stuff or actual card swapping.
There are some negative comments about the raised putting cups .. but you just have to hit them, and I didn’t have any lip outs


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 19, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Course open, egu recommendations fully implemented.
New strategy for score cards, picture of cards to be sent in so all electronic.. no touchscreen stuff or actual card swapping.
There are some negative comments about the raised putting cups .. but you just have to hit them, and I didn’t have any lip outs 

Click to expand...

 I think raising cups up  is a good idea, saves touching any part of the pin or hole , down side it can't be a qualifier.

UNLESS there's some common sense and a temp ruling by the R&A in these exceptional circumstances. will defo speed play up


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 19, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I think raising cups up  is a good idea, saves touching any part of the pin or hole , down side it can't be a qualifier.

UNLESS there's some common sense and a temp ruling by the R&A in these exceptional circumstances. will defo speed play up 

Click to expand...

Will be playing with hole up tomorrow so will see how it goes. Match sec wants us to have qualifiers but I'm ambivalent


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 20, 2020)

Driving range I use has closed although the course it's attached to is still open. Understandable.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I think raising cups up  is a good idea, saves touching any part of the pin or hole , down side it can't be a qualifier.

UNLESS there's some common sense and a temp ruling by the R&A in these exceptional circumstances. will defo speed play up 

Click to expand...

All competitions suspended at the moment. Purely down to card handling and large groups.


----------



## Stu. (Mar 20, 2020)

Bins, flag-sticks and bunker rakes removed. Holes have been put in centre of green, upside down. We've also been told not to use seats and ball washers..


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I think raising cups up  is a good idea, saves touching any part of the pin or hole , down side it can't be a qualifier.

UNLESS there's some common sense and a temp ruling by the R&A in these exceptional circumstances. will defo speed play up 

Click to expand...


I suggested this at ours yesterday, but they had already just turned the cup inserts upside down. The ball can hole out, but doesn't drop below the surface, works a treat.

We're planning on staying open, the bar and catering also open, but tables have been spaced for better social distancing.



Pathetic Shark said:



			I heard that Fulwell has closed until May 1st.

Pyrford will stay open and adopt all the EGU guidelines on healthy golf.  As Captain, I am keeping all competitions going but have stopped the use of the PSI terminal for signing in and entering scores.  People will have to use that old fashioned card and pencil thing only       I want to give people the chance to maintain as much normality as possible in these difficult days.
		
Click to expand...

We're aiming for this too, but I saw a message informing us the PSI terminal was now off, and to use your own phone to add scores to IG. Not done this previously, and currently I have no plans for comps at present, so I'm not sure how that works, or whether it's a good/ bad idea.

On the course, the rakes have been moved - use club or feet, flagsticks not to be touched, ball washers have been covered and are out of use, use gloved hand for compressor, not more than two people at a time allowed in the pro shop, office off limits, only access via email or phone.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 20, 2020)

Following a committee meeting last night it was decided to postpone indefinitely our AGM that was due to take place next Thursday. The Captain's drive in was also postponed and the current captain will remain in office until November.
The clubhouse will remain open at the weekends and all majors this year have been cancelled but qualifying comps will start in 2 weeks time (lockdown restrictions permitting).
You will now mark your own scorecards and put a FC's scores in the markers column. After the round you have to take a photo of the scorecard and post it on a WhatsApp group and all the cards will then be processed by the handicap sec. The clubhouse is also now cashless and you pay for the club comps via your account.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2020)

Just had the email from the Chairman 
Pretty much follows everywhere else..no comps, no visitors, no rakes etc etc
Bar staying open for now


----------



## 2blue (Mar 20, 2020)

[URL='https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/goto/post?id=2135766' said:
			
		


			woofers said:[/URL]
Just wondering if there would be an opportunity to spread the payments over a period, would help your cash flow?.
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I’ll do that - pay monthly in instalments - costs more though but hey...
		
Click to expand...

An interest free credit-card is the way to go. In the past I've had as long as 3 years. This year they were offering 18 mnths to 2 years but I think that may have changed currently.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 20, 2020)

Stu. said:



			Bins, flag-sticks and bunker rakes removed. Holes have been put in centre of green, upside down. We've also been told not to use seats and ball washers..
		
Click to expand...

Almost exactly what our club have done.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 20, 2020)

Had our "notice" a few days back. Pretty much same as everywhere else following EG guidelines.  No comps, bar & restaurant closed, casual golf only, user locker room as little as poss etc. Adhere to "distancing guidelines while playing.

Not official club policy, but as co-organizer of the weekend swindles we've said they're "off" for the duration. Not good to have the mass grouping at the start & finish.

Not really sure I "get" all the concern about rakes & flagsticks. Yes the virus is serious, and yes, you can pick it up by touching things - but to be honest, golf flagsticks are way, way, down my list of concerns as regards them being a source of infection. If you are already using a good hand hygiene routine,  then surely the risk has to be miniscule?


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 20, 2020)

Club house fully closed now .. perfectly reasonable given the situation.


----------



## DRW (Mar 20, 2020)

Our local council golf course is closing


----------



## Jensen (Mar 20, 2020)

After today's announcement, NO clubhouse will remain open. The golf courses will remain open for general play ensuring distances are kept.
Surely ALL competitions will be cancelled, with touching scorecards and in particular ALL takes removed from bunkers


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2020)

Jensen said:



			After today's announcement, NO clubhouse will remain open. The golf courses will remain open for general play ensuring distances are kept.
Surely ALL competitions will be cancelled, with touching scorecards and in particular ALL takes removed from bunkers
		
Click to expand...

Possible guidance in the Rules Section on here as to how qualifiers could continue, should Clubs want them to.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 20, 2020)

Just finished a round at mine

The gym is being closed

Course will remain open


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 20, 2020)

Our clubhouse closed with effect from tonight


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 20, 2020)

A club down the road from me had their clubhouse burned down last year. I believe it is due to reopen soon, and they also offer a gym and hotel onsite. 

It's bad news for everyone, but this kind of stuff seems extra harsh on them!


----------



## Depreston (Mar 20, 2020)

Houghton Le Spring winter open still on


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm looking forward to playing lots of free golf


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 20, 2020)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Following a committee meeting last night it was decided to postpone indefinitely our AGM that was due to take place next Thursday. The Captain's drive in was also postponed and the current captain will remain in office until November.
The clubhouse will remain open at the weekends and all majors this year have been cancelled but qualifying comps will start in 2 weeks time (lockdown restrictions permitting).
You will now mark your own scorecards and put a FC's scores in the markers column. After the round you have to take a photo of the scorecard and post it on a WhatsApp group and all the cards will then be processed by the handicap sec. The clubhouse is also now cashless and you pay for the club comps via your account.
		
Click to expand...

Well, that didn't age well.
No clubhouse open, no fees for comps or prizes but anyone who wants to play can still go out and send a photo of the score back to the handicap sec.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2020)

Slight change to our policy..
Bar and catering now closed but we will still have the halfway hut - which is basically a hatch/window near the 10th tee - open for bacon/sausage rolls etc...
While stocks last we can also bring a container and get beer for £1 a pint to clear stock....
Changing rooms still open


----------



## Siolag (Mar 20, 2020)

Ours as everyone else’s, course open clubhouse shut. Will be strange going tomorrow as we would normally make an effort to have something to drink at least. 

My dad fears his club might not make it through this.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I'm looking forward to playing lots of free golf 

Click to expand...

My course went into administration a few years ago, before I was a member there. Once word got around that became a real problem as the course was kept open, clubhouse closed. No one was around to check chancers. Once it restarted a few people were caught out trying to grab a freebie and it took a good while before all of that stopped. To say it irritated the members is a huge understatement. 

I know your post was made tongue in cheek but it will be a problem at a lot of clubs.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 20, 2020)

At mine, main body of clubhouse including bar obviously closed a couple of days ago, with external access only to locker rooms.
We had an email this evening saying board is seeking clarification if They now have to shut locker rooms too. 
Pro shop remains open ...like a lot of old clubs this is in a building separate from the clubhouse.
Cashless payments only.

All comps now social only until further notice .
All inter club matches and internal functions cancelled.


----------



## Jensen (Mar 20, 2020)

Our clubhouse has now closed alongside with in house caterers. All competitions cancelled.
Social golf restricted to maximum three balls.


----------



## KenL (Mar 20, 2020)

Clubhouse and pro shop now closed at mine.  Course open for now.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My course went into administration a few years ago, before I was a member there. Once word got around that became a real problem as the course was kept open, clubhouse closed. No one was around to check chancers. Once it restarted a few people were caught out trying to grab a freebie and it took a good while before all of that stopped. To say it irritated the members is a huge understatement. 

I know your post was made tongue in cheek but it will be a problem at a lot of clubs.
		
Click to expand...

You reckon 😎


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			You reckon 😎
		
Click to expand...

I like to think the best of people 🤔


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 21, 2020)

Getting a freebie is fairly simple on most courses if you were so inclined. Most have more than one way on / starting point.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2020)

Our pro has posted a short video of him playing our first showing how we should play in accordance with all precautions.

We’ve turned the cups in the holes upside down - so holed ball only sits half in the hole and easily picked out without touching flag or hole.  If the ball hits the flag and bounces out it’s deemed holed. In bunkers tidy mess with shoe or club and if ball in difficult position that would mean making a real mess taking a stance then just put it in the clear in the bunker - treat position as if it was as gur.  It doesn’t really matter. And person marking card signs it for you after checking score with you.  Again it really doesn’t matter that I don’t actually sign it.

And our roll up fourballs have been drawn and we know our tee off time.  We are to turn up 5-10mins before the off. I’m at back end of field - off at 11:18 is I’ll get to the tee by 11:10

Its a lovely sunny morning. I will play today giving thanks that I am able to - and if I cannot chat that easily with my mates then that is as it is - I have the glory of nature to soak up as I walk round. Many, many are not so fortunate as I.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2020)

Message from our club directors is heartening.  

If government lockdown means we cannot play at all and lose 1-4 months of golf then the pro rata value of that golf will be split between club and member and membership renewal for two years will be reduced accordingly.  So 4 months golf for me costs say £550.  I’ll get £275 back against my subs split over two years.  Also for any member who pays monthly and loses job, the club will allow member to suspend monthly payments and move to social membership.

Good that my club is really looking carefully and sympathetically at what this means for all the members - a value of us being in a members club in circumstances that none of us could ever have imagined.


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 21, 2020)

My club closed down everything last night.  Not sure why ... I can understand them closing the pool, gym and bar, but why the course?  The Government Chief Medical Officer has said it is good to get out provided you keep your distance ... so what better than golf.  Members can book online, so no human interface needed.  A nearby club has closed everything except the course.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 21, 2020)

Clubhouse closed but caterers offering take away service and also delivery to anyone in self isolation 👍


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 21, 2020)

Revision!  Just received a revised bulletin ... the course is to stay open.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			Revision!  Just received a revised bulletin ... the course is to stay open.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent 
Follow guidelines and it's almost as safe as you can get.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2020)

Played today, first thing I see is a group of 30 plus seniors, including committee members in a huddle arranging a roll up. So much for distancing


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 21, 2020)

Played this morning. Cups upside down with the flag in didn’t fill me with confidence, missed 3 shorts putts. It was like I was trying to miss the flag or expecting the ball to bonce out.
1 rake per group that had been sanitised and only 1 member holds it. Throw it in a pile outside the pro shop at the end to get sanitised again.
Each player marks own card and cards posted into a box in the pro shop, wouldn’t fancy the job of totting up the scores.
Caterers offering take away at the back door, when I passed there was a group of 10 all huddled around the table waiting on the sauce. 😕
I rolled up 7 minutes before tee off and then just said “thanks for the game” to the lads, then straight back to the car. Even wore my shoes driving over and back (spikeless ones).


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 21, 2020)

You folks seem to still be playing.
Our club is closed indefinitely.
I'm only allowed to go outdoors to walk the dog, and only then after a stern warning from my wife about "social distancing."
Out supermarket is open three days a week from 5 AM to 7AM just for seniors to limit their exposure, and my wife goes then, believing herself to be a lower risk than I.

I suppose that I should learn to appreciate all of this over-protection.  
I've never in my life been made to feel this valuable!


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 21, 2020)

All courses should be shut, all I've seen on Facebook from people golfing is groups of 4 or (sometimes more) people standing in close proximity to each other.

Very irresponsible behaviour. Goes against all health advice.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			You folks seem to still be playing.
Our club is closed indefinitely.
I'm only allowed to go outdoors to walk the dog, and only then after a stern warning from my wife about "social distancing."
Out supermarket is open three days a week from 5 AM to 7AM just for seniors to limit their exposure, and my wife goes then, believing herself to be a lower risk than I.

I suppose that I should learn to appreciate all of this over-protection. 
I've never in my life been made to feel this valuable!
		
Click to expand...

Take care Boomer
We're not on total lockdown yet. 
More social distancing (2metres) if you haven't got symptoms but 7 or 14 days isolation if you have.
Clubhouses closed but courses open...for now.
Restaurants and pubs etc all closed now.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			All courses should be shut, all I've seen on Facebook from people golfing is groups of 4 or (sometimes more) people standing in close proximity to each other.

Very irresponsible behaviour. Goes against all health advice.
		
Click to expand...

They're closer in the shops..do we close them too?
People need to think and keep their distance


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Take care Boomer
We're not on total lockdown yet.
More social distancing (2metres) if you haven't got symptoms but 7 or 14 days isolation if you have.
Clubhouses closed but courses open...for now.
Restaurants and pubs etc all closed now.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Imurg. You take care too.  Same for all of my new friends at GM.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 21, 2020)

I've played 4 times this week, 3 by myself and once with 1 mate. No issue for me to keep playing at the moment and will continue to do so until the course is closed or I exhibit any symptoms.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 21, 2020)

ger147 said:



			I've played 4 times this week, 3 by myself and once with 1 mate. No issue for me to keep playing at the moment and will continue to do so until the course is closed or I exhibit any symptoms.
		
Click to expand...

Have fun but stay healthy, ger.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 21, 2020)

ger147 said:



			I've played 4 times this week, 3 by myself and once with 1 mate. No issue for me to keep playing at the moment and will continue to do so until the course is closed or I exhibit any symptoms.
		
Click to expand...

You may not exhibit any symptoms but pass them on.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 21, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			You may not exhibit any symptoms but pass them on.
		
Click to expand...

Pass on to who if I'm playing by myself? Self-isolation doesn't equate to staying indoors.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Getting a freebie is fairly simple on most courses if you were so inclined. Most have more than one way on / starting point.
		
Click to expand...

You're right , 3 of us caught 2 teenagers casually waiting to tee off of at our 2nd hole, they were very polite and said we won't hold you guys up. 
I said I know you wont, it's the senior open today and you're not allowed on the course, even if you were a member, bye.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 21, 2020)

Received Email Yesterday that club would be closing last night for food,drink and functions as from last night until further notice subject to more info from SGU/HolyRood.
Was advised that locker rooms open today if bags/clubs/clothes etc. needed to be taken for use on course /possible cleaning(maybe much needed in some cases)! 
So had a 'donner up today for some gear----isn't it amazing how much stuff you can cram into your lockers,and don't remember half of it?thank goodness the course and the shop are open(course is in great condition considering the monsoons we've been having up here)
Hope everyone is in good fettle.
Jimbo


----------



## IainP (Mar 21, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			You folks seem to still be playing.
Our club is closed indefinitely.
I'm only allowed to go outdoors to walk the dog, and only then after a stern warning from my wife about "social distancing."
Out supermarket is open three days a week from 5 AM to 7AM just for seniors to limit their exposure, and my wife goes then, believing herself to be a lower risk than I.

I suppose that I should learn to appreciate all of this over-protection. 
I've never in my life been made to feel this valuable!
		
Click to expand...

Like the valuable line!

I think it may be partly that carts/buggies are very much in the minority here.
Not sure how long they will continue to stay open though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2020)

Club was very busy today which was good to see in these tricky times. Apparently we've had so many green fees playing in the last few days which has to be good for the club with no bar or food income. Rakes going in today and ball cleaners all wrapped up and out of use but at the moment we're muddling on


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 21, 2020)

Latest email is that all comps cancelled, clubhouse closed, spike bar open for takeaway drinks and prepacked food only. Members card and contact less only.

Looking to implement email service early next week whereby you email order on 9th tee with members name and card charged with food left ready for you.

Lodges are offering a takeaway service.


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 22, 2020)

Received an email from Gleneagles last night confirming that as from Monday the hotel is closing its doors and all facilities will be closed with the exception of the 4 courses which will remain open and will continue to be maintained throughout, the Hotel hope's to re-open on the 30th April.

That's gonna be a massive loss of revenue for sure and hundreds of workers will be hit by it.

Played up there yesterday and it was still surprisingly busy and I am sure today will be the same so it could a bit of a long day on The PGA today but at least the sun is out.


----------



## robbeh32 (Mar 22, 2020)

I played a comp yesterday. Just usual guidelines keeping 2 metres from each not to use ball washers or touch flag etc. seems everything carrying on as normal and course is busier than ever!


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 22, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			Received an email from Gleneagles last night confirming that as from Monday the hotel is closing its doors and all facilities will be closed with the exception of the 4 courses which will remain open and will continue to be maintained throughout, the Hotel hope's to re-open on the 30th April.

That's gonna be a massive loss of revenue for sure and hundreds of workers will be hit by it.

Played up there yesterday and it was still surprisingly busy and I am sure today will be the same so it could a bit of a long day on The PGA today but at least the sun is out.
		
Click to expand...

Silver lining, at least hotel guest tee times will be zero so members will finally get preference 😂


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 22, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Silver lining, at least hotel guest tee times will be zero so members will finally get preference 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yep that's what I am thinking 👍


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 22, 2020)

Weve closed our bar/restaurant to "eat in customers". Course is still open, guidelines around touching flagstick and bunker rakes and keeping 2m apart.

Players can ring the clubhouse from on the course and have a limited menu of food (and drink) prepared and delivered to them whilst playing.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 22, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Out supermarket is open three days a week from 5 AM to 7AM just for seniors to limit their exposure, and my wife goes then, believing herself to be a lower risk than I.

!
		
Click to expand...

 I have often seen that

I am a senior and it takes me to after 9am to be ready to leave the house

 What they are hoping for, seniors to die from Hypothermia leaving their houses at that time of day.


----------



## casuk (Mar 22, 2020)

If club houses are closed but the course is open I take it there is no way to make payment by visitors unless its online


----------



## matt71 (Mar 22, 2020)

casuk said:



			If club houses are closed but the course is open I take it there is no way to make payment by visitors unless its online
		
Click to expand...

club house closed at my place but pro shop is open ( no more than 2 customers allowed in at a time) . So if any visitors want to play they are more than welcome too as long as they abide by the new health rules


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 22, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			Received an email from Gleneagles last night confirming that as from Monday the hotel is closing its doors and all facilities will be closed with the exception of the 4 courses which will remain open and will continue to be maintained throughout, the Hotel hope's to re-open on the 30th April.

That's gonna be a massive loss of revenue for sure and hundreds of workers will be hit by it.

Played up there yesterday and it was still surprisingly busy and I am sure today will be the same so it could a bit of a long day on The PGA today but at least the sun is out.
		
Click to expand...

My birthday present in December was one night in the hotel and 2 rounds, Queens and PGA to finish the set. We were due to go at Easter. I was worried it was going to get awkward, place open but no atmosphere, clubhouse closed etc. That is not the special experience you go for. It would also not have felt right travelling that far in the current climate. Hopefully them taking the initiative means my booking will be rearranged more easily. I don't want my money back, I want to go when it is safe again.


----------



## hovis (Mar 22, 2020)

as much as I'm glad fishing lakes and golf courses are still open I can't help but think that the people who are ignoring the social distancing are going to ruin it for us all and it'll all be closed soon


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2020)

hovis said:



			as much as I'm glad fishing lakes and golf courses are still open I can't help but think that the people who are ignoring the social distancing are going to ruin it for us all and it'll all be closed soon
		
Click to expand...

Almost certain...


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 22, 2020)

hovis said:



			as much as I'm glad fishing lakes and golf courses are still open I can't help but think that the people who are ignoring the social distancing are going to ruin it for us all and it'll all be closed soon
		
Click to expand...

Local, club member only, fishing lakes are about the only activity I can currently see that's consistent with social distancing, other than local walking/cycling/canoeing.

Local antisocial golf gets close, but as with many activities the devil is in the detail of what's local and just how antisocial are people actually going to be?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2020)

duncan mackie said:



			Local, club member only, fishing lakes are about the only activity I can currently see that's consistent with social distancing, other than local walking/cycling/canoeing.

Local antisocial golf gets close, but as with many activities the devil is in the detail of what's local and just how antisocial are people actually going to be?
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing with Fragger this afternoon...I'm sure I can be very antisocial...


----------



## IainP (Mar 22, 2020)

duncan mackie said:



			Local, club member only, fishing lakes are about the only activity I can currently see that's consistent with social distancing, other than local walking/cycling/canoeing.

Local antisocial golf gets close, but as with many activities the devil is in the detail of what's local and just how antisocial are people actually going to be?
		
Click to expand...

Similar issues with cycling based on today's experience. Majority of groups spotted were riding very close together, and when not in the saddle were huddled  close together.
Tricky


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 22, 2020)

robbeh32 said:



			I played a comp yesterday. Just usual guidelines keeping 2 metres from each not to use ball washers or touch flag etc. seems everything carrying on as normal and course is busier than ever!
		
Click to expand...

Which is spreading the Covid 19 disease faster. Love how people know better than experienced doctors and health care professionals.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 22, 2020)

casuk said:



			If club houses are closed but the course is open I take it there is no way to make payment by visitors unless its online
		
Click to expand...

I know your game and will be phoning Western Gailes to warn them!!!

😂😂😂


----------



## casuk (Mar 22, 2020)

😁 just getting the feelers out to see what freebies might be available to me, aye that's one of them, played letham hill today really enjoyed it 5 more to go before they all shut


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 22, 2020)

Played panshanger today,  no rakes and cups upside down. Course seemed pretty quiet.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 22, 2020)

We had an email from the Manager today in which the underlying threat was that if players do not social distance, play and go straight home he will close the course.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 22, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			We had an email from the Manager today in which the underlying threat was that if players do not social distance, play and go straight home he will close the course.
		
Click to expand...

It's amazing how many people are still hanging about on the tee in large groups and then again after.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 22, 2020)

casuk said:



			😁 just getting the feelers out to see what freebies might be available to me, aye that's one of them, played letham hill today really enjoyed it 5 more to go before they all shut
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I can't help mate, I'm grounded for 12 weeks.. But if you could pick me up a couple of bottles of Brandy


----------



## Andy (Mar 22, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Pass on to who if I'm playing by myself? Self-isolation doesn't equate to staying indoors.
		
Click to expand...

Your not self isolating though, your social distancing. If you were, then golf is not on the menu for self isolation.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Andy said:



			Your not self isolating though, your social distancing. If you were, then golf is not on the menu for self isolation.
		
Click to expand...

He's usually in the R/H side rough 20 yards away from everyone, so no probs there .


----------



## Andy (Mar 22, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			He's usually in the R/H side rough 20 yards away from everyone, so no probs there .

Click to expand...

That's fine and well, but my point wasn't on the calibre of his golf.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Andy said:



			That's fine and well, but my point wasn't on the calibre of his golf.
		
Click to expand...

 20 yards is a safe distance.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			It's amazing how many people are still hanging about on the tee in large groups and then again after.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, large groups totally ignoring social distancing at my course yesterday, many looked in high risk groups, some where committee members and officers if the club. Will email the club tomorrow as I am leaving anyway and feel that quite a few would be afraid of the blowback if they raised the issue


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2020)

When I arrived a group were heading up the fairway - the next group were getting ready to play and my group had all arrived and having a putt.  Nobody else about.  When we finished we banged elbows and departed immediately.  Again nobody else about - other than a couple of blokes on the putting green.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 22, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			We had an email from the Manager today in which the underlying threat was that if players do not social distance, play and go straight home he will close the course.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that decision made be made quicker by a higher authority than the club manager!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'm playing with Fragger this afternoon...I'm sure I can be very antisocial...
		
Click to expand...

His golf social distances himself automatically


----------



## Diamond (Mar 22, 2020)

Our course said holes were turned upside down. But when I played they weren’t. I also saw a lot of 4 balls and contact between them.  I emailed the club after my round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2020)

Yesterday's roll up group worked brilliantly. Park, rock up, come to me one by one to pay the £2 entry (I had gloved hands) and then off to the putting green. Going to give each person a group number as they arrive next week randomly drawn (using playing cards) so they will know what order they are going out in without having to stand around in a group on the putting green.


----------



## IainP (Mar 22, 2020)

Sorry Homie, not sure "brilliantly" applies. How many people came within 2 metres of you?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2020)

IainP said:



			Sorry Homie, not sure "brilliantly" applies. How many people came within 2 metres of you?
		
Click to expand...

None. Tupperware box on the bench and I simply directed them to it and when they had paid and gone off, ticked their names off. Bearing in mind done in full view of the GM office and they were happy I'd say it worked as "brilliantly" in light of a make do and mend, make it up on the hoof sort of way


----------



## IainP (Mar 22, 2020)

Fair enough.
I read the "come to me one by one to pay" literally.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			None. Tupperware box on the bench and I simply directed them to it and when they had paid and gone off, ticked their names off. Bearing in mind done in full view of the GM office and they were happy I'd say it worked as "brilliantly" in light of a make do and mend, make it up on the hoof sort of way
		
Click to expand...

So why the gloved hand when you had a tupperware box on a bench???

More holes than Swiss cheese!

🙄


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 22, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I suspect that decision made be made quicker by a higher authority than the club manager!
		
Click to expand...

 The Prime Ministers briefing today certainly said that if social distancing is not followed but he was also very keen that places where the public exercised in open spaces remained open.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2020)

Honestly, and I know I am of a more extreme point of view, but I do not think that there is room for any organised groups of golfers. Yes turn up, play your round in your group and leave. As soon as you involve organising groups, scores, money, people on the putting green, people in practice nets, checking scores handing out prize money then there are too many risk points. Competition golf was deemed too risky and was cancelled so it is ok to arrange your own competition. Yes that is me being grumpy about the whole thing but there are so many risks. People were given the chance ostensibly to get out in the flesh air and too many people want to just carry on like nothing is happening. Me, I went yesterday but not again for a while. Went for a long walk in the middle of nowhere with my wife instead


----------



## IainP (Mar 22, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			When I arrived a group were heading up the fairway - the next group were getting ready to play and my group had all arrived and having a putt.  Nobody else about.  When we finished we banged elbows and departed immediately.  Again nobody else about - other than a couple of blokes on the putting green.
		
Click to expand...

Observation, did the elbow bump thing a couple of weeks ago, but wouldn't now. Unless you have 4M long arms!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			So why the gloved hand when you had a tupperware box on a bench???

More holes than Swiss cheese!

🙄
		
Click to expand...

Because I had to handle the money to count and put it safely in my locker. Carry on trolling


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 22, 2020)

We are a group of 24. Normally meet up for breakfast and do the draw. 

Draw done last night. Tee times sent out on WhatsApp 

Worked perfectly today. No one hung around in a group. 

Most turned up a few mins before tee time and I left straight after playing. 

If we had to do that for months we would be fine. 

Got a feeling it’s all going to ruined by the tossers that decided to go to national parks and the coast like it was a bank holiday.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 22, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We are a group of 24. Normally meet up for breakfast and do the draw.

Draw done last night. Tee times sent out on WhatsApp

Worked perfectly today. No one hung around in a group.

Most turned up a few mins before tee time and I left straight after playing.

If we had to do that for months we would be fine.

Got a feeling it’s all going to ruined by the tossers that decided to go to national parks and the coast like it was a bank holiday.
		
Click to expand...

I can certainly see small  gatherings being banned. As long as swindles are wise they should be able to work around that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yesterday's roll up group worked brilliantly. Park, rock up, come to me one by one to pay the £2 entry (I had gloved hands) and then off to the putting green. Going to give each person a group number as they arrive next week randomly drawn (using playing cards) so they will know what order they are going out in without having to stand around in a group on the putting green.
		
Click to expand...

Would it not make more sense to draw the order the day before? If people are hanging around then they will inevitably group together, get closer than they should. I know many seem to be very anti booking times but at the moment there is real sense to it. You know your time, turn up just before, go straight to the first tee, have 5-10 mins of the putting green or whatever you do. It surely reduces the time hanging around with the potential that brings.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 22, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I can certainly see small  gatherings being banned. As long as swindles are wise they should be able to work around that.
		
Click to expand...

 well it worked perfectly for us today. 

Just no group piss taking that was a shame.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Would it not make more sense to draw the order the day before? If people are hanging around then they will inevitably group together, get closer than they should. I know many seem to be very anti booking times but at the moment there is real sense to it. You know your time, turn up just before, go straight to the first tee, have 5-10 mins of the putting green or whatever you do. It surely reduces the time hanging around with the potential that brings.
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			This
		
Click to expand...

BRS simple


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2020)

Yep, I am very anti tee booking but at the moment it makes sense. Really spread the tee times out to ensure minimum amount of people around the first tee at one time and to keep space between groups on the course. Perhaps even limit it so as you can only play every other day so as everyone gets a round at the weekend


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 22, 2020)

We have block booking for sweeps/ roll ups using BRS during the winter months. Shouldn't take much to make it for individual tee times.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 23, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			We have block booking for sweeps/ roll ups using BRS during the winter months. Shouldn't take much to make it for individual tee times.
		
Click to expand...

We have it for comps. Not hard to apply it to general play


----------



## Slab (Mar 23, 2020)

All courses are closed (and mandated to do so by the Gov) Only essential businesses or those with special permits can operate and golf clubs/courses are well down that list


----------



## Diamond (Mar 23, 2020)

All golf courses should be closed in my opinion.  The difference of opinion for social distancing on this thread alone proves that.


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 23, 2020)

Slab said:



			All courses are closed (and mandated to do so by the Gov) Only essential businesses or those with special permits can operate and golf clubs/courses are well down that list
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming you're not in the UK? Golf courses near me are open, for the moment at least...


----------



## IainP (Mar 23, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I'm assuming you're not in the UK? Golf courses near me are open, for the moment at least...
		
Click to expand...

He's in Mauritius


----------



## hovis (Mar 23, 2020)

IainP said:



			He's in Mauritius
		
Click to expand...

lucky git


----------



## User20204 (Mar 23, 2020)

Diamond said:



			All golf courses should be closed in my opinion.  The difference of opinion for social distancing on this thread alone proves that.
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly enough it's only been in the last few days that Lombardy region has banned outdoor excersise.


----------



## KenL (Mar 23, 2020)

Diamond said:



			All golf courses should be closed in my opinion.  The difference of opinion for social distancing on this thread alone proves that.
		
Click to expand...

I can only see golf being stopped if there is a full lock down.
Surely, taking sensible precautions, golf is a lot less risky than going to the supermarket?


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 23, 2020)

Slab said:



			All courses are closed (and mandated to do so by the Gov) Only essential businesses or those with special permits can operate and golf clubs/courses are well down that list
		
Click to expand...

Only a matter of time IMO.

20m rule is fine but issues of cross contamination (which is something I think @pauldj42 continues to ask about) not even getting a mention apart from the "wash you hands" message which is obviously effective up to a point.  Glad of my 2 years cross posting to our CRBN regiment now, where did I hide all that gear


----------



## Diamond (Mar 23, 2020)

KenL said:



			I can only see golf being stopped if there is a full lock down.
Surely, taking sensible precautions, golf is a lot less risky than going to the supermarket?
		
Click to expand...

The 4 ball in front of me yesterday were in close proximity and not adhering to the guidelines.  Golf lasts 3-4 hours those same golfers enter a club competition and play with different people again.  Which part of social distancing do they not get?  1 person per tee across the whole country is the only way you can keep to the rules the government set out (unless all players same household - Father and Son, Husband and Wife).  They are still playing comps at my club, shotgun start at the weekend...


----------



## Fugee (Mar 23, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I'm assuming you're not in the UK? Golf courses near me are open, for the moment at least...
		
Click to expand...

Hi. o/

I've just joined looking for human contact from like-minded people.

I'm in the Netherlands and all sports clubs and been closed since (I believe) 12th of March until at least 6th April. That also includes golf clubs.

I walked around the perimeter of my club at the weekend and it is still being maintained. 

I'm starting to realize how much golf I play.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2020)

Fugee said:



			Hi. o/

I've just joined looking for human contact from like-minded people.

I'm in the Netherlands and all sports clubs and been closed since (I believe) 12th of March until at least 6th April. That also includes golf clubs.

I walked around the perimeter of my club at the weekend and it is still being maintained.

I'm starting to realize how much golf I play.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome Fugee
You take care over there...
Come on in and chat as much as you like.


----------



## Fugee (Mar 23, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Welcome Fugee
You take care over there...
Come on in and chat as much as you like.

Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 23, 2020)

Fugee said:



			Hi. o/

I've just joined looking for human contact from like-minded people.

I'm in the Netherlands and all sports clubs and been closed since (I believe) 12th of March until at least 6th April. That also includes golf clubs.

I walked around the perimeter of my club at the weekend and it is still being maintained.

I'm starting to realize how much golf I play.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard. How popular is golf in the Netherlands?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Welcome aboard. How popular is golf in the Netherlands?
		
Click to expand...

Clogs are slippy in winter.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 23, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Clogs are slippy in winter.

Click to expand...

Would be quite an ident on the greens in winter . Enough cheap gags, can you have enough , I'm due to go on holiday there this summer


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Would be quite an ident on the greens in winter . Enough cheap gags, can you have enough , I'm due to go on holiday there this summer 

Click to expand...

Summer holidays cancelled this year mate.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Clogs are slippy in winter.

Click to expand...

Though suprisingly comfortable.



When I was boy my parents brought my brother and I a pair each back from Holland. We wore them a fair bit esp around the house and garden… until we outgrew them


----------



## Diamond (Mar 23, 2020)

Fugee said:



			Hi. o/

I've just joined looking for human contact from like-minded people.

I'm in the Netherlands and all sports clubs and been closed since (I believe) 12th of March until at least 6th April. That also includes golf clubs.

I walked around the perimeter of my club at the weekend and it is still being maintained.

I'm starting to realize how much golf I play.
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine with land being a premium in the Netherlands private club membership is going to be expensive.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 23, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Summer holidays cancelled this year mate.

Click to expand...

4 months away, I am still hopeful


----------



## Fugee (Mar 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Welcome aboard. How popular is golf in the Netherlands?
		
Click to expand...

I live just south of Eindhoven. Here, it's still regarded very much as a sport that is only for the wealthy, unfortunately. Have a friend nearer Amsterdam and the demographic there seems to be a bit different. I'm 51 and am regarded as a young golfer.


----------



## Fugee (Mar 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Would be quite an ident on the greens in winter . Enough cheap gags, can you have enough , I'm due to go on holiday there this summer 

Click to expand...

Where are you going? if you can. On the coast? There are some great courses along the coast.


----------



## Fugee (Mar 23, 2020)

Diamond said:



			I can imagine with land being a premium in the Netherlands private club membership is going to be expensive.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know what you pay in the UK nowadays. I pay € 1,300 a year. I was recently paying € 1,000 for a better course (IMO) but a much worse club to be a member of.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2020)

Fairways pro shop shut just now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 23, 2020)

Fugee said:



			Where are you going? if you can. On the coast? There are some great courses along the coast.
		
Click to expand...

I am staying at Leiden. It looks lovely and we should be able to catch the train from there to a lot of good places so it seems a good base. No golf on this trip I am afraid, one for the future perhaps.


----------



## Fugee (Mar 23, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Though suprisingly comfortable.



When I was boy my parents brought my brother and I a pair each back from Holland. We wore them a fair bit esp around the house and garden… until we outgrew them
		
Click to expand...

I'm a Brit and have been here 27 years. I'm on my second pair for working in the garden. I worked with a man once who told me he'd only not worn clogs on one day - the day he got married. I also know a woman who grew up on a farm. Her father had a special pair he only worn as his sunday best.


----------



## phils226 (Mar 23, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Honestly, and I know I am of a more extreme point of view, but I do not think that there is room for any organised groups of golfers. Yes turn up, play your round in your group and leave. As soon as you involve organising groups, scores, money, people on the putting green, people in practice nets, checking scores handing out prize money then there are too many risk points. Competition golf was deemed too risky and was cancelled so it is ok to arrange your own competition. Yes that is me being grumpy about the whole thing but there are so many risks. People were given the chance ostensibly to get out in the flesh air and too many people want to just carry on like nothing is happening. Me, I went yesterday but not again for a while. Went for a long walk in the middle of nowhere with my wife instead
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100%. Happy that I can get out to play with a friend socially for now. The idea of 'roll-ups' just feels like cheating the opportunities we're still been given - a bit like all those heading up Snowdonia


----------



## DRW (Mar 23, 2020)

One of the courses is going members only(no visitors) and no 4 balls allowed(unless mixed, to split number of people of tees). totally understandable.

Cant be long until courses closed completely, and in the scheme of things it is not important.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2020)

just had the email from the club, locker rooms and pro shop shutting at Nairn until further notice.

in the email the club Captain had to highlight then you shouldn't shake hands on the 18th and not touch the flag, afterseeing some old boy doing this today..


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 23, 2020)

Email rant from the manager yesterday about players not social distancing despite that several groups were not doing it today. If it continues that way I can see the course being closed.


----------



## IainP (Mar 23, 2020)

Local course has just announced 2 balls max, any more and will be asked to leave


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 23, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			just had the email from the club, locker rooms and pro shop shutting at Nairn until further notice.

in the email the club Captain had to highlight then you shouldn't shake hands on the 18th and not touch the flag, afterseeing some old boy doing this today..
		
Click to expand...

 If they close the locker rooms at our club that will probably mean a closure of the course. We always shut when there are no toilet facilities available eg New Years Day.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 23, 2020)

Starting to see posts on social media about course closures as the club cannot enforce social distancing and members are not complying


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2020)

We’ve now gone to a tee booking system through IG, as our Pro shop has closed.


----------



## KenL (Mar 23, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Starting to see posts on social media about course closures as the club cannot enforce social distancing and members are not complying
		
Click to expand...

Nightmare!

My club have put paint markings on the grass throughout the course reminding people what 2 metres looks like.


----------



## GG26 (Mar 23, 2020)

Got an email to say that comps over the next few weeks, with some modifications, are still going ahead including the knockouts.  Pro shop open, but no more than two in the shop at any one time.  To prevent queues on the tee we now have to call the pro shop to book a time (max groups of 3).

Can’t see this lasting for long though.

Anyone seen the Crossfield video.  He’s ignoring the flag and aiming for the centre of the green and then putting to his PuttOut to ensure no cross contamination.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			We’ve now gone to a tee booking system through IG, as our Pro shop has closed.
		
Click to expand...

We've done the same. Unsurprisingly those at home and with access to emails and the system have blocked booked all the Saturday and Sunday slots so I can't get a time or anyone to play with


----------



## Green Man (Mar 23, 2020)

I suspect that after Boris speaks tonight all clubs will be closed.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 23, 2020)

Green Man said:



			I suspect that after Boris speaks tonight all clubs will be closed.
		
Click to expand...

Yep moving it to 8.30 can only mean lockdown


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We've done the same. Unsurprisingly those at home and with access to emails and the system have blocked booked all the Saturday and Sunday slots so I can't get a time or anyone to play with
		
Click to expand...

Don’t worry, I think we might be locked down by then or our movements heavily restricted.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			Don’t worry, I think we might be locked down by then or our movements heavily restricted.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Take it going out on your own for a knock even if the club shuts has gone out the window too. Think we'll all be crap when we next go out if it's 4-6 months before hitting a ball in anger. We can only hope tonight


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			Don’t worry, I think we might be locked down by then or our movements heavily restricted.
		
Click to expand...

And it happens from tonight. 

All golf courses will have to shut for the foreseeable future


----------



## matt71 (Mar 23, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			And it happens from tonight.

All golf courses will have to shut for the foreseeable future
		
Click to expand...

yep mate 

hopefully it is only for 3 weeks and the situation improves ( fingers, toes and everything else crossed )


----------



## DRW (Mar 23, 2020)

Club employees(office/clubhouse), should be put on 'leave' immediately and paid 80%, this can then be claimed from HMRC. So those costs will be saved and reclaimed.

An element of the greenkeepers will need to work to ensure greens are keep upto a standard and be paid. Along with lots of other fixed costs.

Potentially could get a loan under the new scheme from the 'government/british business bank'

should help but going to be tough on some courses and pretty sure this will mean some clubs are going to go bust.

Sad days.


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 23, 2020)

DRW said:



			Club employees(office/clubhouse), should be put on 'leave' immediately and paid 80%, this can then be claimed from HMRC. So those costs will be saved and reclaimed.

An element of the greenkeepers will need to work to ensure greens are keep upto a standard and be paid. Along with lots of other fixed costs.

Potentially could get a loan under the new scheme from the 'government/british business bank'

should help but going to be tough on some courses and pretty sure this will mean some clubs are going to go bust.

Sad days.
		
Click to expand...

Can’t see a green keeper being classed as an essential worker. Wouldn’t be surprised if nature is allowed to run it course for the next month or so on the courses.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 23, 2020)

KenL said:



			Nightmare!

My club have put paint markings on the grass throughout the course reminding people what 2 metres looks like.
		
Click to expand...

Did they measure out 2 metres or is it forum distance?


----------



## Burning Spear (Mar 23, 2020)

matt71 said:



			yep mate 

hopefully it is only for 3 weeks and the situation improves ( fingers, toes and everything else crossed )
		
Click to expand...

One exercise outing allowed per day. Can people not play alone with no contact?


----------



## Siolag (Mar 23, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			Can’t see a green keeper being classed as an essential worker. Wouldn’t be surprised if nature is allowed to run it course for the next month or so on the courses.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Email to that effect just came out from our club. 

Course closed.


----------



## DRW (Mar 23, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			Can’t see a green keeper being classed as an essential worker. Wouldn’t be surprised if nature is allowed to run it course for the next month or so on the courses.
		
Click to expand...

Bit early to say until the detailed guidance issued, but he didnt say what you say above, he said :-




			travelling to and from work, but only where this is absolutely necessary and cannot be done from home
		
Click to expand...

From his quote, dont see why greenkeepers wouldn't be allowed to look after the greens for instance, as that ticks all the boxes.

But anyway will need the detailed guidance to know for certain...


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 23, 2020)

Two courses not far from me have been quick to update on social media - closed. I guess every single club in the UK will be following that line. 

I was hoping that the 'daily exercise allowance' could include a round of golf


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 23, 2020)

DRW said:



			Bit early to say until the detailed guidance issued, but he didnt say what you say above, he said :-



From his quote, dont see why greenkeepers wouldn't be allowed to look after the greens for instance, as that ticks all the boxes.

But anyway will need the detailed guidance to know for certain...
		
Click to expand...

I'd definitely say the greens and tees could be classed as an essential part of a clubs business which if not maintained would impact negatively on the club so I'd be surprised if greens staff wernt allowed to at least carry out the essential basics


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 23, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Two courses not far from me have been quick to update on social media - closed. I guess every single club in the UK will be following that line. 

I was hoping that the 'daily exercise allowance' could include a round of golf 

Click to expand...

I'm sure it still could, I mean if your alone is anybody really going to bother you 😉


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 23, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			I'd definitely say the greens and tees could be classed as an essential part of a clubs business which if not maintained would impact negatively on the club so I'd be surprised if greens staff wernt allowed to at least carry out the essential basics
		
Click to expand...

You not going to be paying your green fees now?


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 23, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			I'd definitely say the greens and tees could be classed as an essential part of a clubs business which if not maintained would impact negatively on the club so I'd be surprised if greens staff wernt allowed to at least carry out the essential basics[/QUOTE

Have told our lads to carry on tomorrow but to stagger meal breaks and keep to 3 m apart to be on safe side . Will assess in the morning when the situation is clearer hopefully .
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			You not going to be paying your green fees now?
		
Click to expand...

I'm still awaiting confirmation from the club of their direction on this, I'm hopeful they may offer this year pro-rata given it's likely going to be shut for at least the first 2 weeks of the new financial year but if not I will pay them under protest


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 23, 2020)

If members don't wish to re-join they should inform the club a month before the renewal date , or they could be debt barred, and pursued for fees, as stated on the joining form they signed.
 A few have been debt barred in the past but none pursued so far


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2020)

For clarification .


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2020)

Fish said:



View attachment 29455
For clarification .
		
Click to expand...

Building sites in Scotland were told to close at 1247PM today.

Here's the governments critical workers. 

Health and social care
This includes but is not limited to doctors, nurses, midwives, paramedics, social workers, care workers, and other frontline health and social care staff including volunteers; the support and specialist staff required to maintain the UK’s health and social care sector; those working as part of the health and social care supply chain, including producers and distributers of medicines and medical and personal protective equipment.

Education and childcare
This includes childcare, support and teaching staff, social workers and those specialist education professionals who must remain active during the COVID-19 response to deliver this approach.

Key public services
This includes those essential to the running of the justice system, religious staff, charities and workers delivering key frontline services, those responsible for the management of the deceased, and journalists and broadcasters who are providing public service broadcasting.

Local and national government
This only includes those administrative occupations essential to the effective delivery of the COVID-19 response, or delivering essential public services, such as the payment of benefits, including in government agencies and arms length bodies.

Food and other necessary goods
This includes those involved in food production, processing, distribution, sale and delivery, as well as those essential to the provision of other key goods (for example hygienic and veterinary medicines).

Public safety and national security
This includes police and support staff, Ministry of Defence civilians, contractor and armed forces personnel (those critical to the delivery of key defence and national security outputs and essential to the response to the COVID-19 pandemic), fire and rescue service employees (including support staff), National Crime Agency staff, those maintaining border security, prison and probation staff and other national security roles, including those overseas.

Transport
This includes those who will keep the air, water, road and rail passenger and freight transport modes operating during the COVID-19 response, including those working on transport systems through which supply chains pass.

Utilities, communication and financial services
This includes staff needed for essential financial services provision (including but not limited to workers in banks, building societies and financial market infrastructure), the oil, gas, electricity and water sectors (including sewerage), information technology and data infrastructure sector and primary industry supplies to continue during the COVID-19 response, as well as key staff working in the civil nuclear, chemicals, telecommunications (including but not limited to network operations, field engineering, call centre staff, IT and data infrastructure, 999 and 111 critical services), postal services and delivery, payments providers and waste disposal sectors.


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2020)

Andy said:



			Building sites in Scotland were told to close at 1247PM today.

Here's the governments critical workers.

Health and social care
This includes but is not limited to doctors, nurses, midwives, paramedics, social workers, care workers, and other frontline health and social care staff including volunteers; the support and specialist staff required to maintain the UK’s health and social care sector; those working as part of the health and social care supply chain, including producers and distributers of medicines and medical and personal protective equipment.

Education and childcare
This includes childcare, support and teaching staff, social workers and those specialist education professionals who must remain active during the COVID-19 response to deliver this approach.

Key public services
This includes those essential to the running of the justice system, religious staff, charities and workers delivering key frontline services, those responsible for the management of the deceased, and journalists and broadcasters who are providing public service broadcasting.

Local and national government
This only includes those administrative occupations essential to the effective delivery of the COVID-19 response, or delivering essential public services, such as the payment of benefits, including in government agencies and arms length bodies.

Food and other necessary goods
This includes those involved in food production, processing, distribution, sale and delivery, as well as those essential to the provision of other key goods (for example hygienic and veterinary medicines).

Public safety and national security
This includes police and support staff, Ministry of Defence civilians, contractor and armed forces personnel (those critical to the delivery of key defence and national security outputs and essential to the response to the COVID-19 pandemic), fire and rescue service employees (including support staff), National Crime Agency staff, those maintaining border security, prison and probation staff and other national security roles, including those overseas.

Transport
This includes those who will keep the air, water, road and rail passenger and freight transport modes operating during the COVID-19 response, including those working on transport systems through which supply chains pass.

Utilities, communication and financial services
This includes staff needed for essential financial services provision (including but not limited to workers in banks, building societies and financial market infrastructure), the oil, gas, electricity and water sectors (including sewerage), information technology and data infrastructure sector and primary industry supplies to continue during the COVID-19 response, as well as key staff working in the civil nuclear, chemicals, telecommunications (including but not limited to network operations, field engineering, call centre staff, IT and data infrastructure, 999 and 111 critical services), postal services and delivery, payments providers and waste disposal sectors.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not in Scotland 😏


----------



## KenL (Mar 23, 2020)

My club sent out an email an hour or so after the PM's announcement tonight.
Course closed until further notice.


----------



## IanG (Mar 23, 2020)

North Berwick closed too


----------



## KenL (Mar 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’m not in Scotland 😏
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully Scotland seems to be following UK advice.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm playing tomorrow.


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 23, 2020)

Andy said:



			Building sites in Scotland were told to close at 1247PM today.

Here's the governments critical workers. 

Health and social care
This includes but is not limited to doctors, nurses, midwives, paramedics, social workers, care workers, and other frontline health and social care staff including volunteers; the support and specialist staff required to maintain the UK’s health and social care sector; those working as part of the health and social care supply chain, including producers and distributers of medicines and medical and personal protective equipment.

Education and childcare
This includes childcare, support and teaching staff, social workers and those specialist education professionals who must remain active during the COVID-19 response to deliver this approach.

Key public services
This includes those essential to the running of the justice system, religious staff, charities and workers delivering key frontline services, those responsible for the management of the deceased, and journalists and broadcasters who are providing public service broadcasting.

Local and national government
This only includes those administrative occupations essential to the effective delivery of the COVID-19 response, or delivering essential public services, such as the payment of benefits, including in government agencies and arms length bodies.

Food and other necessary goods
This includes those involved in food production, processing, distribution, sale and delivery, as well as those essential to the provision of other key goods (for example hygienic and veterinary medicines).

Public safety and national security
This includes police and support staff, Ministry of Defence civilians, contractor and armed forces personnel (those critical to the delivery of key defence and national security outputs and essential to the response to the COVID-19 pandemic), fire and rescue service employees (including support staff), National Crime Agency staff, those maintaining border security, prison and probation staff and other national security roles, including those overseas.

Transport
This includes those who will keep the air, water, road and rail passenger and freight transport modes operating during the COVID-19 response, including those working on transport systems through which supply chains pass.

Utilities, communication and financial services
This includes staff needed for essential financial services provision (including but not limited to workers in banks, building societies and financial market infrastructure), the oil, gas, electricity and water sectors (including sewerage), information technology and data infrastructure sector and primary industry supplies to continue during the COVID-19 response, as well as key staff working in the civil nuclear, chemicals, telecommunications (including but not limited to network operations, field engineering, call centre staff, IT and data infrastructure, 999 and 111 critical services), postal services and delivery, payments providers and waste disposal sectors.
		
Click to expand...

It's still unclear whether building sites are to be closed given she only said her advice was that building sites should close but if that's only advice it's hardly an instruction and does she have power over the UK government on this. It's really not clear. Also what about self-employed builders/joiners/roofers etc with jobs half done, if a roof is half stripped off a house it's hardly a good idea to leave it like that for an undisclosed amount of time


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’m not in Scotland 😏
		
Click to expand...

Im aware of your location Robin, but if Scotland deems it necessary to close them I'm sure BoJo will be the same.


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2020)

Andy said:



			Im aware of your location Robin, but if Scotland deems it necessary to close them I'm sure BoJo will be the same.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think she has given a directive to close them, and can she Trump the PM’s guidelines?


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			It's still unclear whether building sites are to be closed given she only said her advice was that building sites should close but if that's only advice it's hardly an instruction and does she have power over the UK government on this. It's really not clear. Also what about self-employed builders/joiners/roofers etc with jobs half done, if a roof is half stripped off a house it's hardly a good idea to leave it like that for an undisclosed amount of time
		
Click to expand...

She reiterated it wasn't a choice earlier today, it was compulsory.


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2020)

Loads being announced on Twitter, I’ve just received an email from my club, closed until they can digest all info and consult.


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2020)

Andy said:



			She reiterated it wasn't a choice earlier today, it was compulsory.
		
Click to expand...

So is our PM’s announcement only to England and not the UK, and Scotland are now doing their own thing?


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			I don’t think she has given a directive to close them, and can she Trump the PM’s guidelines?
		
Click to expand...

She hasn't given an instruction to close them as far as I'm aware, im not even sure her devolved powers allow her to, she seemed to just regurgitate everything Boris said


----------



## IainP (Mar 23, 2020)

https://www.englandgolf.org/clubs-a...E-6_GtwqcfhaSmjV59L9C28SoYLbMAT0UmHl06HMLR-KY


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 23, 2020)

Andy said:



			She reiterated it wasn't a choice earlier today, it was compulsory.
		
Click to expand...

I was actually looking for the part where she said this and I could only find a quote where she says I advise building sites should close


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			So is our PM’s announcement only to England and not the UK, and Scotland are now doing their own thing?
		
Click to expand...

No idea, give him a tweet and ask.


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2020)

Andy said:



			No idea, give him a tweet and ask.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve WhatsApp him, it’s quicker 😏


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 23, 2020)

Is it a choice for me given I'm self employed and work alone, or do I have to shut down earning no money with no means of any income ?


----------



## RangeMonkey (Mar 23, 2020)

The answer to “any clubs closed?” Is now “Yes, all of them”

https://www.englandgolf.org/clubs-and-courses-must-close-covid-19-update/


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			Is it a choice for me given I'm self employed and work alone, or do I have to shut down earning no money with no means of any income ?
		
Click to expand...

Choice, if you can’t work at home and can work safely, you can still go to work.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 23, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			The answer to “any clubs closed?” Is now “Yes, all of them”

https://www.englandgolf.org/clubs-and-courses-must-close-covid-19-update/

Click to expand...

Yep, ours was announced on Facebook a  bit ago.


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			Choice, if you can’t work at home and can work safely, you can still go to work.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I'll be doing then given I work alone and outdoors mostly 👍


----------



## KenL (Mar 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			So is our PM’s announcement only to England and not the UK, and Scotland are now doing their own thing?
		
Click to expand...

No. Sturgeon is just repeating the message.  No need for that but she likes to think she's important!


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 23, 2020)

KenL said:



			No. Sturgeon is just repeating the message.  No need for that but she likes to think she's important!
		
Click to expand...

Was exactly my analysis of her 'speech'. Cant stand the woman, her and her party do not represent most Scots


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 23, 2020)

Just received an email from the club to say clubhouse and pro shop fully closed though they will update on course status in the near future. I take it they are going to keep it open for play unless they are told they arnt allowed to which I think is probably the right thing to do


----------



## rulefan (Mar 23, 2020)

*Just received from England Golf*

Following on from the Prime Minister’s statement tonight (23 March), golf clubs and golf courses in England must now close.

It is England Golf’s position that this deeply regrettable, but highly necessary and responsible course of action must be implemented with immediate effect and be maintained until further notice.

The government has identified an urgent need to introduce new restrictions on public life and on non-essential businesses opening their doors.​ 
The government has identified an urgent need to introduce new restrictions on public life and on non-essential businesses opening their doors.

This has been done to limit the spread of the coronavirus and relieve the growing pressure on our National Health Service.

*Keeping golf courses open is simply no longer compatible with the updated policy of government which is designed to save lives in a time of national emergency.*

The health and wellbeing of the nation is the only consideration that matters at this moment in our history.

These are incredibly testing times for the country. The golf industry cannot be shielded from the economic and social ramifications caused by this temporary shutdown of normal life.

We would like to assure the golfing community that England Golf staff will continue to work remotely with all affiliated golfers, clubs and counties to try and minimise the damage caused by this suspension of regular golf club life.

We will continue to signpost clubs and counties to the latest government advice and schemes designed to help the economy cope with the disruption caused by coronavirus.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 23, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			Just received an email from the club to say clubhouse and pro shop fully closed though they will update on course status in the near future. I take it they are going to keep it open for play unless they are told they arnt allowed to which I think is probably the right thing to do
		
Click to expand...

Scottish Golf asking all to refrain from golfing and stay at home. Clubs WILL follow suit.

We've thankfully been very sensible and closed.


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Scottish Golf asking all to refrain from golfing and stay at home. Clubs WILL follow suit.

We've thankfully been very sensible and closed.
		
Click to expand...

They probably will however if they somehow manage to keep the course open I may just have a game 😂


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Scottish Golf asking all to refrain from golfing and stay at home. Clubs WILL follow suit.

We've thankfully been very sensible and closed.
		
Click to expand...

why don’t Scottish Golf follow suit as England Golf has following PM’s announcement and give a directive to close?


----------



## User20204 (Mar 23, 2020)

KenL said:



			No. Sturgeon is just repeating the message.  No need for that but she likes to think she's important!
		
Click to expand...


TBH I thought she was far more forceful than bumbling Boris, she left everyone in no doubt, STAY HOME.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 23, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			Was exactly my analysis of her 'speech'. Cant stand the woman, her and her party do not represent most Scots
		
Click to expand...

Yet repeatedly get elected, go figure.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			why don’t Scottish Golf follow suit as England Golf has following PM’s announcement and give a directive to close?
		
Click to expand...

I'm more inclined to ask why didn't both insist on no play and closures two weeks ago. 

Their delay and lack of direct leadership could very easily have increased the spread/circulation of the Covid 19 virus.

Tragic.


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 23, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Yet repeatedly get elected, go figure.
		
Click to expand...

I'll tell you why and the answer isnt great, it's a real problem. Most of Scotland was traditionally Labour, many of the seats are around the central belt and Glasgow areas which were strong labour areas and lots of these areas are unfortunately deprived with poor education rates. The SNP when they came along almost didn't have to do anything to get these votes, most of these voters vote SNP because of the name and thats it. It's a protest vote, almost all of the ex-labour voters would never vote Tory, the Tory's have a terrible name in most of Scotland. And the SNP because they are literally the only Scottish party on the ballot paper have the easiest time of their lives. The only way to kill the SNP is to defeat them in another referendum then inject huge amounts of money into promoting labour or a new version of it


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm more inclined to ask why didn't both insist on no play and closures two weeks ago.

Their delay and lack of direct leadership could very easily have increased the spread/circulation of the Covid 19 virus.

Tragic.
		
Click to expand...

I personally think it’s been a well balanced and proportional response, I think anything greater could have created more panic and hysteria, I’m sure BJ has been well briefed at all times and now is the right time to crank things up, almost a no win scenario for him, but I’m glad he’s at the helm and nobody from the front bench from the opposition, that simply doesn’t bare thinking about.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			why don’t Scottish Golf follow suit as England Golf has following PM’s announcement and give a directive to close?
		
Click to expand...

The EG notice only came out an hour or so ago.


Tweet from SG.

The message to all of us is clear, we must stay home and play our part in containing the spread of COVID-19.  With this in mind, Scottish Golf asks that all golfers in Scotland refrain from golfing until further notice.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Mar 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			I personally think it’s been a well balanced and proportional response, I think anything greater could have created more panic and hysteria, I’m sure BJ has been well briefed at all times and now is the right time to crank things up, almost a no win scenario for him, but I’m glad he’s at the helm and nobody from the front bench from the opposition, that simply doesn’t bare thinking about.
		
Click to expand...

This what they want you to think.

The advice he has followed has been terrible. They are only taking measures now because of the massive wave of pressure from the scientific and medical communities outside of the government advisors.

All of this action is coming far, far too late. We are now well on the same road as Spain and Italy, whereas we could have been on the same road as Korea.

The government will have cost tens of thousands of lives before this is over.


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2020)

rulefan said:



			The EG notice only came out an hour or so ago.


Tweet from SG.

The message to all of us is clear, we must stay home and play our part in containing the spread of COVID-19.  With this in mind, Scottish Golf asks that all golfers in Scotland refrain from golfing until further notice.
		
Click to expand...

but it ‘asks’, that’s not a directive, so if a course or courses stay open, they’ll be those that will play, until ‘told’ not to!


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			I personally think it’s been a well balanced and proportional response, I think anything greater could have created more panic and hysteria, I’m sure BJ has been well briefed at all times and now is the right time to crank things up, almost a no win scenario for him, but I’m glad he’s at the helm and nobody from the front bench from the opposition, that simply doesn’t bare thinking about.
		
Click to expand...

I'm referring to English Golf and Scottish Golf, not politicians. Golf should have been locked down two weeks ago. Instead we had people all over the country traveling to golf courses, we had irresponsible companies holding large scale Texas Scramble's in Scotland, encouraging people to travel together, play golf together and all play shots from a confined area after selecting the best shot.


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			This what they want you to think.

The advice he has followed has been terrible. They are only taking measures now because of the massive wave of pressure from the scientific and medical communities outside of the government advisors.

All of this action is coming far, far too late. We are now well on the same road as Spain and Italy, whereas we could have been on the same road as Korea.

The government will have cost tens of thousands of lives before this is over.
		
Click to expand...

talk about over the top, ‘tens of thousands’, Spain & Italy combined haven’t reached 10k, and what’s there combined population in regards to ours!!


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm referring to English Golf and Scottish Golf, not politicians. Golf should have been locked down two weeks ago. Instead we had people all over the country traveling to golf courses, we had irresponsible companies holding large scale Texas Scramble's in Scotland, encouraging people to travel together, play golf together and all play shots from a confined area after selecting the best shot.
		
Click to expand...

obviously some haven’t played ball very well, but I travelled to Woodhall Spa alone, met 3 friends there, there were strict guidelines in place at the club which were adhered to, on & off the course, so hundreds of people got some decent exercise and fresh air without causing any harm. if things are managed correctly, then things can carry on longer into a situation.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 24, 2020)

Firstly, I wish to thank all those Members who have renewed their membership subscriptions for the year 1st April 2020 - 31st March 2021, your support is so greatly appreciated.

Please note the following:

In the event that the Golf Course is forced to close, rest assured for the length of time the course is closed, you will be credited for this for the year 2021/22 subscription in the form of a discount, provided that your fees have been paid by 1st April 2020If you would like to pay monthly by Direct Debit, we offer this via Premium Credit; subscriptions are paid over 10 months (Apr - Jan) and there is a surcharge of 6.75% - do contact me if you wish to take out this option; if you already pay by this method, this will start up again in April provided you have not cancelled your agreementIf you are in the group of people who are considered to be at the highest risk, who will this week be receiving the NHS letter informing you to self-isolate for at least 12 weeks, you too will receive at least 12 weeks discount on next year's subscription, provided, as stated above, your subscription has already been paidIf the golf course does close, the only methods of payment are internet banking or by posting a cheque, as the pro's shop will also be closed; until then, other payment methods are listed on the renewal form 


As you are aware, this is a fast-paced situation with daily developments, and we will be keeping you informed via emails, our website & social media for any important announcements which we may make.

I just wanted to express our sincere, heart-felt thanks to all our Members who continue to support Norwood Park Golf -

we have been overwhelmed by the kindness & messages of support so far


Above is an email sent out from our club

Bottom line is the  course is now  closed. So in effect for the next 3 and maybe more we will be credited for next season..personally I think it's a grand gesture. 
Have any other clubs come forward with any ideas and responses.


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 24, 2020)

My club is proposing this, Tashy ...

Monthly subscriptions continue to be paid at the existing level
Upon re-opening of the business, which will be subject to government advice, the club will refund all membership fees incurred during closure pro-rata over the subsequent 12 months.
20% of your annual membership fees will be placed on your club e-wallet upon re-opening.
Membership price freeze until 1st June 2022 for all members under this option.


----------



## Fugee (Mar 24, 2020)

Fugee said:



			I'm in the Netherlands and all sports clubs and been closed since (I believe) 12th of March until at least 6th April. That also includes golf clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Yesterday, the closure was extended to 1st June.

I hope not being able to play golf is the biggest problem I have as a result of this crisis.


----------



## IanM (Mar 24, 2020)

Donna has just had an email from Marriott who run St Pierre...all courses closed and they are suspending monthly payments.   

Fair play to them .....


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 24, 2020)

email last night confirming that our club (Leighton Buzzard) is now closed and no one should come to the clubhouse or the course until further notice.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 24, 2020)

All Crown courses will be closed until further notice.  I spoke to the GM at Pyrford last night.    It is in response to the Government's actions which were totally justified.   We had been able to play over the weekend with responsible social distancing.   Unfortunately some morons in the country are totally incapable of doing that and we now pay the price as well.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 24, 2020)

See St Andrews has closed all there courses, (rightly so), was supposed to be playing the New and Old in a couple of weeks, hopefully will just be a reschedule job, can’t be helped with current circumstances.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Mar 24, 2020)

Fish said:



			talk about over the top, ‘tens of thousands’, Spain & Italy combined haven’t reached 10k, and what’s there combined population in regards to ours!!
		
Click to expand...

Their numbers are not only still rising, they are still rising more rapidly every day.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 24, 2020)

looks like thats it for golf for the foresseable future, god knows what i' going to do with myself for the next few months, on Gardening leave from next week


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 24, 2020)

Michael Gove telling BBC that golf is not an acceptable form of exercise in the current climate in an interview this morning.


----------



## DRW (Mar 24, 2020)

Andy said:



			She reiterated it wasn't a choice earlier today, it was compulsory.
		
Click to expand...

She was wrong, if she said that(not that I am saying I don't think they should be closed). But see this tweet that I posted elsewhere :-



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242210351007096836
If in construction, just carry on is the UK government position currently.


----------



## fenwayrich (Mar 24, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Firstly, I wish to thank all those Members who have renewed their membership subscriptions for the year 1st April 2020 - 31st March 2021, your support is so greatly appreciated.

Please note the following:

In the event that the Golf Course is forced to close, rest assured for the length of time the course is closed, you will be credited for this for the year 2021/22 subscription in the form of a discount, provided that your fees have been paid by 1st April 2020If you would like to pay monthly by Direct Debit, we offer this via Premium Credit; subscriptions are paid over 10 months (Apr - Jan) and there is a surcharge of 6.75% - do contact me if you wish to take out this option; if you already pay by this method, this will start up again in April provided you have not cancelled your agreementIf you are in the group of people who are considered to be at the highest risk, who will this week be receiving the NHS letter informing you to self-isolate for at least 12 weeks, you too will receive at least 12 weeks discount on next year's subscription, provided, as stated above, your subscription has already been paidIf the golf course does close, the only methods of payment are internet banking or by posting a cheque, as the pro's shop will also be closed; until then, other payment methods are listed on the renewal form


As you are aware, this is a fast-paced situation with daily developments, and we will be keeping you informed via emails, our website & social media for any important announcements which we may make.

I just wanted to express our sincere, heart-felt thanks to all our Members who continue to support Norwood Park Golf -

we have been overwhelmed by the kindness & messages of support so far


Above is an email sent out from our club

Bottom line is the  course is now  closed. So in effect for the next 3 and maybe more we will be credited for next season..personally I think it's a grand gesture.
Have any other clubs come forward with any ideas and responses.
		
Click to expand...

Our year end is also 31st March, and subs letters arrived a couple of weeks ago. We haven't received any response yet, but last night's email closing the course did say that updates will follow. We're in decent shape financially, but the projections for this are unknown. Your club is doing the right thing, and I hope that we will also see members being offered an incentive to show their loyalty by renewing early with the guarantee of credit for time when the course is closed due to the virus.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 24, 2020)

Just had a email from Nairn all facilities closed till further notice


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2020)

Ellesborough closure was waiting for me when I got up.
Since had another email outlining possible directions in the coming months with more to be circulated when they have more to tell us.

Nothing from the Zoo yet...


----------



## pendodave (Mar 24, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Michael Gove telling BBC that golf is not an acceptable form of exercise in the current climate in an interview this morning.
		
Click to expand...

But presumably going for a walk on a golf course is perfectly fine as long as all other criteria are met?
I'm not advocating all golf clubs open as normal, but the contradictions in advice are obvious and surely legally unenforceable. Are we to only do things that our cabinet minister likes, while being forbidden from doing things that he thinks are a bit rubbish?


----------



## casuk (Mar 24, 2020)

Email last night to say that's the course closed too


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 24, 2020)

pendodave said:



			But presumably going for a walk on a golf course is perfectly fine as long as all other criteria are met?
I'm not advocating all golf clubs open as normal, but the contradictions in advice are obvious and surely legally unenforceable. Are we to only do things that our cabinet minister likes, while being forbidden from doing things that he thinks are a bit rubbish?
		
Click to expand...

Dave - emergency legislation will be passed this week that will give power to issue fines for people not complying with the requirements.  

Going for a game of golf, even on your own, is not critical or the only form of exercise you can do. 

I'd imagine courses will continue to be maintained, at least to a reasonable standard. Allow green staff to work and take their time to do what is required (while managing their own responsibilities at home) and maintaining distance and accounting for hygiene requirements, which will all take extra time... so they don't need 50 solo golfers hitting round the course each day.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 24, 2020)

We had an email from Captain about closure stating they are awaiting clarification about ongoing maintenance. 
They did introduce staggered shifts for the greenkeeprs a couple of weeks ago but apparently a *number* are now having symptoms so expect to have only half strength team at best for next few weeks.
I wonder if there are any sheep we can borrow to graze the course?


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 24, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			We had an email from Captain about closure stating they are awaiting clarification about ongoing maintenance.
They did introduce staggered shifts for the greenkeeprs a couple of weeks ago but apparently a *number* are now having symptoms so expect to have only half strength team at best for next few weeks.
I wonder if there are any sheep we can borrow to graze the course?
		
Click to expand...

Symptoms more than likely from idiot golfers who thought they knew best and kept golfing. Hopefully the greens staff fully recover.


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 24, 2020)

Assuming greens teams are able to get to work I would imagine there is a fair amount they can do that would usually take a lot longer. 

For example, course set up probably takes a good few hours each morning and they have to do all the holes early to account for the dawn brigade. 

They now don't have to; 
rake the bunkers
cut the greens every day
cut pins 
move tees
Do all of these things before 0730

So would think it would be a lot less time for a smaller team to keep the course maintained for a few hours during the day. 

There is probably also a lot of other things they can do in terms of seeding problem areas (that might otherwise have needed turf) as well as maybe drainage, tree trimming etc. that they would never want to do at this time of year due to the number of golfers.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 24, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			Dave - emergency legislation will be passed this week that will give power to issue fines for people not complying with the requirements. 

Going for a game of golf, even on your own, is not critical or the only form of exercise you can do.

I'd imagine courses will continue to be maintained, at least to a reasonable standard. Allow green staff to work and take their time to do what is required (while managing their own responsibilities at home) and maintaining distance and accounting for hygiene requirements, which will all take extra time... so they don't need 50 solo golfers hitting round the course each day.
		
Click to expand...

My point was not so much about my ability to play golf as it was about far reaching legislation allowing the whims of people like Gove to have some sort of omnipotent power over us. Golf is the thin end of the wedge when deciding what is or is not allowed, and I have expectations that some "key" (read Party supporters) activities will be protected. Remember the Cheltenham festival nonsense...
And (not that you were) I hope that those raising legitimate questions about policy and direction are not shouted out of public debate. Group think at times like this is a really, really bad thing.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 24, 2020)

For a about a week our greenkeepers have been working on tasks that keep them apart. We were flooded earlier in the year and now only one man at a time is working on reinstating a bunker, rather than two or three. They don't take lunch/tea breaks together. Jobs are allocated by phone or talking across the yard. Communication from/to the general manager and/or green chair is by phone or text.

*Greenkeeping staff
England Golf guidance*

In order to provide clarification for golf clubs following on from the Prime Minister’s statement of 23 March, we are able to inform you of the following:

For security and essential maintenance purposes, greenkeeping staff can still attend work.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 24, 2020)

No email rom my club yet, website says 'Course Closed - Management Seeking Further Advice'. I am truly hoping that they are not trying to find a way to keep the course open. 

Just seen form England Golf that greenkeeping staff can keep working for security and essential maintenance.


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 24, 2020)

pendodave said:



			My point was not so much about my ability to play golf as it was about far reaching legislation allowing the whims of people like Gove to have some sort of omnipotent power over us. Golf is the thin end of the wedge when deciding what is or is not allowed, and I have expectations that some "key" (read Party supporters) activities will be protected. Remember the Cheltenham festival nonsense...
And (not that you were) I hope that those raising legitimate questions about policy and direction are not shouted out of public debate. Group think at times like this is a really, really bad thing.
		
Click to expand...

I'm all for critical analysis - but this is a dynamic event moving at a pace we don't yet know. So I think everyone has a responsibility to keep clearly avoidable leisure pursuits to zero.

The problem is for businesses and that they are making statements open to interpretation. 

What is essential? 

Is it essential to keep making food? Yes... what about crisps and chocolate? 
Is it essential to keep making soft drinks - not really. What about milk? What about tea? Not essential, but are they really not going to supply tea? Obviously not. 
So lets just assume all food and beverage produce is essential and production should continue with sensible precautions. 
Is it essential to keep making clothes? - not really... what about babies clothes. Ok, then yes. 
Is it essential to keep bottling whisky? - not really... what about £3 million worth of product that I've paid duty on that has to be bottled within the next few days? 
Is it essential to keep maintaining a golf course? - not really, but ultimately if you don't, it will grow in within 10 to 15 days and greens will become overgrown and almost impossible to recover effectively ending hundreds of clubs, thousands of livelihoods etc. 

Is it ok to keep working if you can easily follow all precautions and social distancing, even if it's not essential? - surely yes
Is it ok to pursue leisure activities if you can easily follow all precautions and social distancing? - not at the moment!

And things that are not essential today or tomorrow, become more essential as time goes on. Phone repairs, MOTs, plumbers, dentists, opticians, barbers etc.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm seeing a lot of negativity on nosey book. People stating they're not paying their DD while course is closed, others will be demanding money back etc etc.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm seeing a lot of negativity on nosey book. People stating they're not paying their DD while course is closed, others will be demanding money back etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

Any individual can either care about their golf club or not.  An individual choice.  An individual's conscience.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 24, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			This what they want you to think.

The advice he has followed has been terrible. They are only taking measures now because of the massive wave of pressure from the scientific and medical communities outside of the government advisors.

All of this action is coming far, far too late. We are now well on the same road as Spain and Italy, whereas we could have been on the same road as Korea.

The government will have cost tens of thousands of lives before this is over.
		
Click to expand...

Sad but true


----------



## sunshine (Mar 24, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Symptoms more than likely from idiot golfers who thought they knew best and kept golfing
		
Click to expand...

Unlikely - Golfers typically have zero contact with green keepers, idiots or not.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 24, 2020)

We're now closed for the foreseeable much like pretty much everywhere else.

Bit of a bummer but deffo the right thing to do and not much to ask in the current circumstances.

Fingers crossed the latest measures have the desired effect and as few families as possible are impacted by this virus.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 24, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			This what they want you to think.

The advice he has followed has been terrible. They are only taking measures now because of the massive wave of pressure from the scientific and medical communities outside of the government advisors.

All of this action is coming far, far too late. We are now well on the same road as Spain and Italy, whereas we could have been on the same road as Korea.

The government will have cost tens of thousands of lives before this is over.
		
Click to expand...

And your particular field of expertise is what precisely?

Probably as well qualified as most of the scientist signatories of the infamous letter. The vast majority of whom had no experience or qualifications relevant to the issue.


----------



## hovis (Mar 24, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Unlikely - Golfers typically have zero contact with green keepers, idiots or not.
		
Click to expand...

having a few friends that are green keepers it's more likely they've just seen a crafty way to get two weeks off. 😂


----------



## GB72 (Mar 24, 2020)

Laughably saw a post earlier on facebook that one course is opening allowing 2 balls using tee booking. do people not listen.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm almost glad of the shutdown, my game has completely evaporated in the past 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Andy (Mar 24, 2020)

DRW said:



			She was wrong, if she said that(not that I am saying I don't think they should be closed). But see this tweet that I posted elsewhere :-



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242210351007096836
If in construction, just carry on is the UK government position currently.
		
Click to expand...

The fact all major contractors are shutting sites says what they believe to be the right thing.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 24, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Laughably saw a post earlier on facebook that one course is opening allowing 2 balls using tee booking. do people not listen.
		
Click to expand...

Oh go on, whats the course


----------



## GB72 (Mar 24, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh go on, whats the course 

Click to expand...

If I can find the post again I will let you know. 

I also notice that my club has not emailed members and only has a message on the website saying currently closed whilst seeking further advice.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 24, 2020)

Fortrose and Inverness both closed until further notice.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 25, 2020)

Does anyone know of any that haven't?


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 25, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Yep moving it to 8.30 can only mean lockdown
		
Click to expand...

One of my thoughts about it being shown that late was that many people would have missed it. I watch the news at 6pm as my last news viewing of the evening


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 25, 2020)

rulefan said:



			Does anyone know of any that haven't?
		
Click to expand...

Havent seen any courses open but I did see one yesterday that mentioned the practice ground is still open.

Dont think that is a good idea.


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Havent seen any courses open but I did see one yesterday that mentioned the practice ground is still open.

Dont think that is a good idea.
		
Click to expand...

There should be no access to the club/course period, closed is closed, its unnecessary travel anyway.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 25, 2020)

Mine is completely closed to members. Apparently the green keepers are still maintining the course for security reasons as much as anything else, whilst obeying strict distancing measures.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 25, 2020)

i cut though the Kings on my walk with Rupert yesterday, half expected to see some silly old buggers still playing, but thankfully no sign of anyone. Club had taken all the flags out and the green staff were still working the drainage and a couple of mowers heading back to the sheds


----------



## GB72 (Mar 25, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			One of my thoughts about it being shown that late was that many people would have missed it. I watch the news at 6pm as my last news viewing of the evening
		
Click to expand...

Hard to find the right time, I am not home for the 6.00 news normally. That said, once it was advised that it was an address to the nation rather than a briefing then it was bound to contain something big. Think over 21million people watched it so the timing cannot have been far off correct.


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 25, 2020)

Interesting seeing the letters some of you are getting from your clubs about discounts next year, money on your bar card etc. Got one from mine yesterday (subs are April-March) and there was nothing about any discounts etc just a can you pay up now. There was even a line about if people are thinking about resigning their membership only to take it up again when the club is open they are expected to pay the full fee for the year no matter when they join.

Bit of a shitshow of an email tbh, those that were on the fence about paying will probably not be paying now. When this is over I'd expect a lot of clubs to be desperate for cash, their will be some cracking deals for new members.


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2020)

This course in the highlands is very concerned, I’ve not heard of it, maybe some of our Scottish members would like to expand on, why would it struggle any more than any other club. 

https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/top-scottish-club-might-not-survive-corona-crisis


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2020)

Not had anything from the club as yet. I am sure they are working on it as well as trying to protect the jobs of the staff. At the moment, it comes out via DD and I don't miss it each month so if they still take it then it's no biggie. I am confident the club will still be there at the end of this and to be honest I am sure my course will welcome the rest period and if we do get some green staff working on it still from time to time (pretty sure someone will be there daily for security) then it could be in brilliant condition when we come back


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2020)

Fish said:



			This course in the highlands is very concerned, I’ve not heard of it, maybe some of our Scottish members would like to expand on, why would it struggle any more than any other club.

https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/top-scottish-club-might-not-survive-corona-crisis

Click to expand...

Maybe they rely on masses of visitors to keep fees low...?


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Maybe they rely on masses of visitors to keep fees low...?
		
Click to expand...

Then they should have decent reserves then?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2020)

Fish said:



			Then they should have decent reserves then?
		
Click to expand...

You would hope so....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 25, 2020)

Fish said:



			This course in the highlands is very concerned, I’ve not heard of it, maybe some of our Scottish members would like to expand on, why would it struggle any more than any other club.

https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/top-scottish-club-might-not-survive-corona-crisis

Click to expand...

They have a lot of Americans visit that have been to Dornoch. 

Nice course that’s as rustic as you can get. 

Shame but they will really be hit hard this year.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fish said:



			This course in the highlands is very concerned, I’ve not heard of it, maybe some of our Scottish members would like to expand on, why would it struggle any more than any other club.

https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/top-scottish-club-might-not-survive-corona-crisis

Click to expand...

no more so that Tain and Golspie, these 3 have been struggling for a while as member numbers drop. they fare better as i think the are home of the James Braid Soc so get extra cash from that, tough times for all the clubs up here, even Dornoch


----------



## Junior (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 25, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			no more so that Tain and Golspie, these 3 have been struggling for a while as member numbers drop. they fare better as i think the are home of the James Braid Soc so get extra cash from that, tough times for all the clubs up here, even Dornoch
		
Click to expand...

Have Dornoch finished the clubhouse yet?

This is a bad year as I am sure it’s going to be horrendous for the highland golf courses. 

Only hope recovery is quick. The Americans won’t travel this year I guess.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 25, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Have Dornoch finished the clubhouse yet?

This is a bad year as I am sure it’s going to be horrendous for the highland golf courses.

Only hope recovery is quick. The Americans won’t travel this year I guess.
		
Click to expand...

not even started, planning was refused


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 25, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			not even started, planning was refused
		
Click to expand...

Oh right. 

Surprised it was refused considering how much money that they generate for the local community


----------



## Griffsters (Mar 25, 2020)

Junior said:



View attachment 29489

Click to expand...


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 25, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			They have a lot of Americans visit that have been to Dornoch.

Nice course that’s as rustic as you can get.

Shame but they will really be hit hard this year.
		
Click to expand...

If they have not built up a great reserve of cash they are poorly managed in my opinion. 

I just don't understand how Brora can be less than a week into lockdown which is incidentally in the low season and claim to have a cash flow problem???

I don't get that and suspect lazy journalism/twist on words scenario.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh right.

Surprised it was refused considering how much money that they generate for the local community
		
Click to expand...

theres a road running right in front of where they want to put it, the club have had plenty of chances to do something about that over the years now that road is well used. poor management, just like the 1/4 million they wasted on a plan for a practice area, that was also refused, this time by the members


----------



## Captainron (Mar 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			theres a road running right in front of where they want to put it, the club have had plenty of chances to do something about that over the years now that road is well used. poor management, just like the 1/4 million they wasted on a plan for a practice area, that was also refused, this time by the members
		
Click to expand...

I saw the proposed plans when I was up there in August and they looked fantastic. The old clubhouse is looking very tired. Pity that they couldn’t sort out that road.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I saw the proposed plans when I was up there in August and they looked fantastic. The old clubhouse is looking very tired. Pity that they couldn’t sort out that road.
		
Click to expand...

it will get done i'd suspect... they just haven't found the right member of the council to give the brown envelope to yet


----------



## BrianM (Mar 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			its will get done i'd suspect... they just haven't found the right member of the council to give the brown envelope to yet

Click to expand...

Never a truer word when it comes to the Highland council 🤣🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

Junior said:



View attachment 29489

Click to expand...

i didn't think this was optional, didn't the Gov instruct all to close?


----------



## doublebogey7 (Mar 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i didn't think this was optional, didn't the Gov instruct all to close?
		
Click to expand...

I understand High Leigh Park has now been forced to closed.


----------



## Junior (Mar 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i didn't think this was optional, didn't the Gov instruct all to close?
		
Click to expand...

It was actually open Wednesday for individual play, or, to couples from the same household.  As DB states above, this has now changed and it is now completely closed.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 26, 2020)

Just been up to the course to recover something and seen a guy in the car park with his clubs out, return home to read apparently 3 guys were heading up the first not long after I'd been up. I suspect the powers that be will be on to them.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Just been up to the course to recover something and seen a guy in the car park with his clubs out, return home to read apparently 3 guys were heading up the first not long after I'd been up. I suspect the powers that be will be on to them.
		
Click to expand...

Are there any staff at the club though?


----------



## User20204 (Mar 26, 2020)

Fish said:



			Are there any staff at the club though?
		
Click to expand...


Nope, not even any greens staff, which has raised a few eyebrows.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Nope, not even any greens staff, which has raised a few eyebrows.
		
Click to expand...

So how will the powers that be know about them?

Personally I’d think nothing about reporting them to the police, if necessary, as the more people find out that their courses are deserted and people are sneaking out and on them, it will just escalate!

Examples need to made of them imo.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 26, 2020)

Fish said:



			So how will the powers that be know about them?

.
		
Click to expand...


Cause it was posted on the members facebook page, that's how I found out, I'm guessing the one I seen in the car park was one of them.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

not playing, but i guys been parked in the layby near the Kings the last 3 days, guys out looking for golf balls . finding a couple of Topflights and a few Pinncles def isn't essential travel i'd say


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes, mine.
Can't even go to the club for lunch.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			not playing, but i *guys been parked in the layby* near the Kings the last 3 days, guys *out looking for golf balls* . finding a couple of Topflights and a few Pinncles def isn't essential travel i'd say
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure that's what they're doing?


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 26, 2020)

At the moment our greens team are still working on the course, cutting the grass, fertilising.
I was thinking, providing it's still in business after all this, the course is going to look absolutely magnificent! 
No divots, pitchmarks, scrapes, buggy trails.  
Well we have to look for some silver linings.


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			not playing, but i guys been parked in the layby near the Kings the last 3 days, guys out looking for golf balls . finding a couple of Topflights and a few Pinncles def isn't essential travel i'd say
		
Click to expand...

Could be argued as exercise though


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 26, 2020)

Email from club today, said a mixture has been left in the captain's parking bay , so that any member walking the course for exercise can repair divots.
Social distancing applies and must have own container.


----------



## Andy (Mar 26, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Email from club today, said a mixture has been left in the captain's parking bay , so that any member walking the course for exercise can repair divots.
Social distancing applies and must have own container.
		
Click to expand...

Must have plenty members close by, that can walk to the course, repair divots and get home within the hour.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Are you sure that's what they're doing?
		
Click to expand...

well he's got one of those expandable things in his hand


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

Just came back past the back of the old Torvean, two silly old buggers on the practice ground.... both in touching distance of each other... some just dont get it


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Just came back past the back of the old Torvean, two silly old buggers on the practice ground.... both in touching distance of each other... some just dont get it
		
Click to expand...

Shame you didn't have your shotgun with you.

Two less brain-dead selfish tits to worry about.

(For the snowflakes I jest)


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 26, 2020)

Andy said:



			Must have plenty members close by, that can walk to the course, repair divots and get home within the hour.
		
Click to expand...

We have loads of members close to the club, if I was as close as some it would be the ideal place for a walk or run.
Still don't know if I agree with it, to me if it's closed it's closed.


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 26, 2020)

Think if anybody phoned the police to say someone is playing golf they would be waiting a long time or probably told that it's not a priority. Do you really think the police are interested in people who are probably by themselves or with one other playing golf ? They would go and split up a crowd in a park etc but they would have to be extremely short of things to do before they got round to golfers 😂


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 26, 2020)

When I was growing up I used to skip on courses all the time as parents didn't have any money. Used to get the odd member asking if you were a member etc, we'll phone the police, aye you go ahead I'm sure they'll be here in a flash. Cant say I ever ran into the police on or near a golf course


----------



## Chico84 (Mar 26, 2020)

Took the dog and my daughter for a walk on Wimbledon common earlier. The course is closed, quite sensibly. I was pretty peed off that we were nearly hit by a couple of balls. Some moron had decided it was a great idea to let his kids go and whack balls around the course (not in any particular order - the balls came in off a different fairway to the green we were walking past. 

He looked pretty sheepish when he realised what had happened, so clearly aware that what they were doing was stupid and dangerous. If the course is open you look out for golfers in red shirts and are aware of balls being hit. If the course is closed you don’t expect to have to dodge golf balls. 

I’m all for kids getting appropriate exercise given the current situation (they were decent shots too) but taking advantage of a closed course and putting others in danger is idiotic.  Apologies for the rant.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 27, 2020)

Scottish golf has said each club is to recive a £25,000 grant which will be lifeline for many clubs, did read that Brora would struggle to re- open.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 27, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Scottish golf has said each club is to recive a £25,000 grant which will be lifeline for many clubs, did read that Brora would struggle to re- open.
		
Click to expand...

Read that to and I still struggle to understand why!


----------



## KenL (Mar 27, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Scottish golf has said each club is to recive a £25,000 grant which will be lifeline for many clubs, did read that Brora would struggle to re- open.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder where the money is coming from?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 27, 2020)

KenL said:



			Wonder where the money is coming from?
		
Click to expand...

money they will be saving from no overseas jollys in the next few months


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 27, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Read that to and I still struggle to understand why!
		
Click to expand...

i'm with you on that, a twist of the truth for the sake of a story, first one to go will be Golspie, they have been close to going under the last few years and member numbers really dropped, then Tain for the same reason. less and less people up there playing the raise in costs meant that guys who might have once been members at 2 or even 3 clubs are now down to just the one,  fair few of those were Dornoch members.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 27, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Could be argued as exercise though 

Click to expand...

he drives there


----------



## rulefan (Mar 27, 2020)

It has been arguable for many years, that the R&A push 30 years ago to get more clubs to open in the UK, was a big mistake. My guess is that we are 10% over provided.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 27, 2020)

KenL said:



			Wonder where the money is coming from?
		
Click to expand...

No idea


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i'm with you on that, a twist of the truth for the sake of a story, first one to go will be Golspie, they have been close to going under the last few years and member numbers really dropped, then Tain for the same reason. less and less people up there playing the raise in costs meant that guys who might have once been members at 2 or even 3 clubs are now down to just the one,  fair few of those were Dornoch members.
		
Click to expand...

   Surprised you say Tain might struggle that would be real shame as I really enjoyed playing there.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 27, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Surprised you say Tain might struggle that would be real shame as I really enjoyed playing there.
		
Click to expand...

no might about it was  struggling before all this, less than 200 members now i think, club needed the Open that was due this weekend for an influx of cash.

Brora is possively well off compaired to Tain, and Golspie is worse of than Tain


----------



## User20204 (Mar 27, 2020)

Anyone caught playing our place during this will get an automatic 6 month ban.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 27, 2020)

Shame about Brora's troubles. It's one of my favourite courses in the UK (the view on the 9th tee has to one of the best anywhere). Only played there 3 times - would love to play there more but the round trip is just a wee bit far ...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Scottish golf has said each club is to recive a £25,000 grant which will be lifeline for many clubs, did read that Brora would struggle to re- open.
		
Click to expand...

Hi , Where can that be seen or downloaded. ?? Our secretary hasn't heard anything about it


----------



## IanM (Mar 27, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Hi , Where can that be seen or downloaded. ?? Our secretary hasn't heard anything about it
		
Click to expand...

....and he was ringing from the Bahamas!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2020)

IanM said:



			....and he was ringing from the Bahamas! 

Click to expand...

, Is this a joke


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 27, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Anyone caught playing our place during this will get an automatic 6 month ban.
		
Click to expand...

What if they aren't a member, it's hardly going to bother them 😂


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 27, 2020)

spotted two different guys using the practice ground today, both the twats drove there too... easy to spot the pair of knobs have personal number plates 

hope the get grassed


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 27, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			What if they aren't a member, it's hardly going to bother them 😂
		
Click to expand...

A bit like those caught driving without a licence getting a ban.


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i'm with you on that, a twist of the truth for the sake of a story, first one to go will be Golspie, they have been close to going under the last few years and member numbers really dropped, then Tain for the same reason. less and less people up there playing the raise in costs meant that guys who might have once been members at 2 or even 3 clubs are now down to just the one,  fair few of those were Dornoch members.
		
Click to expand...

If one or two possibly did go, wouldn’t then that give an injection of new members to the other one struggling?


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 27, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Hi , Where can that be seen or downloaded. ?? Our secretary hasn't heard anything about it
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I don’t know how to copy and post that but a article was in Thursday’s Scotsman, unfortunately our club doesn’t qualify for grant.


----------



## Andy (Mar 27, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Sorry I don’t know how to copy and post that but a article was in Thursday’s Scotsman, unfortunately our club doesn’t qualify for grant.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.scotsman.com/sport/golf...ant-not-offer-all-scottish-golf-clubs-2518541


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 27, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Sorry I don’t know how to copy and post that but a article was in Thursday’s Scotsman, unfortunately our club doesn’t qualify for grant.
		
Click to expand...

To get grant we have to have a ratable value of over £17,000 our ratable value is well under that.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 27, 2020)

Andy said:



https://www.scotsman.com/sport/golf...ant-not-offer-all-scottish-golf-clubs-2518541

Click to expand...

Thanks for posting, apparently we can’t get this grant because it doesn’t apply if a clubs rateable value is below £17,000.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Thanks for posting, apparently we can’t get this grant because it doesn’t apply if a clubs rateable value is below £17,000.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys, I passed the info to our secretary, I would hope our R/V is above that


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 28, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Scottish golf has said each club is to recive a £25,000 grant which will be lifeline for many clubs, did read that Brora would struggle to re- open.
		
Click to expand...




KenL said:



			Wonder where the money is coming from?
		
Click to expand...

Coming from the Scottish Government - the grant is not specific to golf clubs. It's applicable across the hospitality/leisure sector. Scottish Golf were just a conduit for information - not the body making the grants

Ps: If I read the info right , although those businesses with rateable values below £17k can't apply for the £25k grant, they may be eligible for a lesser £10,000 grant


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2020)

Fish said:



			If one or two possibly did go, wouldn’t then that give an injection of new members to the other one struggling?
		
Click to expand...

 difficult times ahead for  Muir of ord, Staffpeiffer, Alness Invergordon, portmahomack, Tain, Bonnar bridge, Dornoch, Golspe, Brora and Helmsdale. Dornoch will of course   be fine but all the others are in trouble, with prob Brora its not in anywhere near as at risk as all the others. was speaking to a mate from up there last night thats a member of Brora and Tain and  said the article was way off the mark


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			difficult times ahead for  Muir of ord, Staffpeiffer, Alness Invergordon, portmahomack, Tain, Bonnar bridge, Dornoch, Golspe, Brora and Helmsdale. Dornoch will of course   be fine but all the others are in trouble, with prob Brora its not in anywhere near as at risk as all the others. was speaking to a mate from up there last night thats a member of Brora and Tain and  said the article was way off the mark
		
Click to expand...

I know many up there have multiple memberships as they’re much lower than we have down here, so I suppose if some have memberships at a number of those clubs, they’ll be no visible shift of new memberships and revenue to a chosen club that could come through it!


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 28, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Coming from the Scottish Government - the grant is not specific to golf clubs. It's applicable across the hospitality/leisure sector. Scottish Golf were just a conduit for information - not the body making the grants

Ps: If I read the info right , although those businesses with rateable values below £17k can't apply for the £25k grant, they may be eligible for a lesser £10,000 grant
		
Click to expand...

We can’t even get the £10k grant because we don’t get rural rates relief we get sports club relief but that doesn’t count.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2020)

Fish said:



			I know many up there have multiple memberships as they’re much lower than we have down here, so I suppose if some have memberships at a number of those clubs, they’ll be no visible shift of new memberships and revenue to a chosen club that could come through it!
		
Click to expand...

when i started playing up here, and first a member at Tain most of the seniors where also Dornoch Brora and Golspie members or at least members at 2 clubs, trouble is thats not as common as it was. Also the steady rise in the cost of membership has caused a drop off. i know comp to down there membership is very cheap, but when i joined Tain it was £230, which isn't much but if you are a reg working guy who plays half a dozen times a year, £230 is affordable, £460 just isn't worth it for those casual players so many of those have been lost to the game or have chased lower cost elsewhere, Invergordon for instance offered people who like in the village membership for £150. Tain lost £50 members... which to me is staggering as the two courses would be like compairing an open venue to a council course. not a choice i would have made in a million years.. tough times ahead, it could get a bit of  race to the bottom ahead, which is only going to mean one thing


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 28, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			We can’t even get the £10k grant because we don’t get rural rates relief we get sports club relief but that doesn’t count.
		
Click to expand...

Wasnt sure whether you'd get the rural rates thing - so was why I only said "may be eligible". Shame.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 3, 2020)

Fish said:



			This course in the highlands is very concerned, I’ve not heard of it, maybe some of our Scottish members would like to expand on, why would it struggle any more than any other club.

https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/top-scottish-club-might-not-survive-corona-crisis

Click to expand...

Seems Brora has been saved by global good Will....

https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/brora-set-to-survive-following-global-goodwill

I'm glad about this as it is on my list to play when visiting the boy at Dornoch. It looked fabulous when we went to take a look.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 3, 2020)

Magnolia Park - 31 July.....won’t be missed by (m)any.......


----------



## IainP (Jun 4, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Magnolia Park - 31 July.....won’t be missed by (m)any.......
		
Click to expand...

Could you clarify which one (location) this is?


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 4, 2020)

Oxford way


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 4, 2020)

Brandhall Golf Course in Oldbury is scheduled to close but as it's a council run club, I can't see the same kind of support as Brora.
A pity as looking at the overhead, there aren't many green spaces left in that area.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 4, 2020)

A number of clubs in West Sussex are threatened.  Rookwood, Cottesmore, Ifield and Haywards Heath are all apparently being actively stalked by developers, with planning applications already submitted in respect of the last two.  Also, Rusper will apparently be closing in September, although I understand it has been bought for farming.  Any more up to date information from anyone who knows would be welcomed.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 5, 2020)

Robster59 said:



Brandhall Golf Course in Oldbury is scheduled to close but as it's a council run club, I can't see the same kind of support as Brora.
A pity as looking at the overhead, there aren't many green spaces left in that area.
		
Click to expand...

Brandhall was where I played my first round of golf. I was asked to make up a four ball from a cricket team and they gave me some clubs and bag. There is one hole close to a road that I managed to bounce a drive in the middle of- between a bus and an approaching car. 
They used the contours of the land well and there a some good holes. Unfortunately, we can't even go for a final round.
The municipal courses around Birmingham (and many other places too) are all under pressure as the councils have no spare cash to improve or maintain courses to attract more players. The boom of the 80s produced courses with new facilities and the municipals were always likely to be superceeded. 

The area is just a short distance from Junction 2 of the M5 and the new houses are only going to cause more traffic and congestion in an already busy area.( I worked close to J2 and working shifts meant I missed all the traffic.) They do intend creating a park but nowhere near the area of Brandhall.

There has been a campaign to save the course but not enough support has come forward.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 5, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Seems Brora has been saved by global good Will....

https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/brora-set-to-survive-following-global-goodwill

I'm glad about this as it is on my list to play when visiting the boy at Dornoch. It looked fabulous when we went to take a look.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of money up at that neck of the woods, they would of never let it get closed down!!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 20, 2020)

Bigfoot said:



			Brandhall was where I played my first round of golf. I was asked to make up a four ball from a cricket team and they gave me some clubs and bag. There is one hole close to a road that I managed to bounce a drive in the middle of- between a bus and an approaching car.
They used the contours of the land well and there a some good holes. Unfortunately, we can't even go for a final round.
The municipal courses around Birmingham (and many other places too) are all under pressure as the councils have no spare cash to improve or maintain courses to attract more players. The boom of the 80s produced courses with new facilities and the municipals were always likely to be superceeded.

The area is just a short distance from Junction 2 of the M5 and the new houses are only going to cause more traffic and congestion in an already busy area.( I worked close to J2 and working shifts meant I missed all the traffic.) They do intend creating a park but nowhere near the area of Brandhall.

There has been a campaign to save the course but not enough support has come forward.
		
Click to expand...

Too many jumping on for free. Played it loads growing up, shame to see it go. I think Hill Top has gone too.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 21, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Too many jumping on for free. Played it loads growing up, shame to see it go. I think Hill Top has gone too.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that Hilltop was closed (earlier this year) to redevelop the site to an 18 hole course( easier to walk), 9 hole par 3 course, putting course, foot golf  and driving range. It was due to take 3 years and cost 1.2 million. They would also improve the drainage.


----------

